# The Classical Music Project, #2001-2100



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John Coolidge:* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Nixon in China
Phrygian Gates
Shaker Loops
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Adams, John Luther:* 
Become Ocean

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
Symphony #1, op. 22

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
Philomel

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
Piano Sonata
Séquence

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76

*Bax, Arnold:* 
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Laborintus II
Sequenza VIII
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Piano Concerto in D
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boëllmann, Léon:* 
Suite Gothique, op. 25

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Pli Selon Pli
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Four Songs, op. 43
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service

*Cage, John:* 
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Carter, Elliott:* 
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Violin Concerto

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Scherzi
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Coates, Gloria:* 
String Quartet #7 "Angels"

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3


----------



## Trout

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Coulthard, Jean:* 
Piano Concerto

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Crawford Seeger, Ruth:* 
String Quartet 1931

*Crumb, George:* 
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
L'isle joyeuse, L 106
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dohnányi, Ernst von [Ernõ]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupont, Gabriel:* 
Les heures dolentes

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Métaboles
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
Red Earth

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
In Terra Pax, op. 39
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts
Hosanna to the Son of David

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Music in 12 Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony

*Goebbels, Heiner:* 
Surrogate Cities

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Gomes, Antônio Carlos:* 
Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Greenwood, Jonny:* 
48 Responses to Polymorphia

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
Offertorium
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Guilmant, Alexandre:* 
Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
limited approximations
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Cold Heat

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Kammermusik, op. 36
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
Savitri, op. 25
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kancheli, Giya:* 
Time... and Again

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Summer Evening

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63
String Quartet #1, op. 51

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Stele, op. 33

*Kvěch, Otomar:* 
Symphony in E-flat

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Tous les regretz
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet #2
Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft


----------



## Trout

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Gondwana

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nilsson, Torsten:* 
Nox Angustae

*Nono, Luigi:* 
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
La fabbrica illuminata
Promoteo

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Pari Intervallo
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Fluorescences
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Violin Concerto #2

*Pfitzner, Hans:* 
Palestrina

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Tel jour, telle nuit
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cinderella, op. 87
Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
14 Songs, op. 34
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rangström, Ture:* 
Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Piano Phase
Proverb
Six Marimbas
Tehillim
The Desert Music

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
Sensemayá

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Notes on Light
Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Dichotomie
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Parade
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466


----------



## Trout

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Anahit
Hurqualia
Natura Renovatur
Uaxuctum

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schnebel, Dieter:* 
Schubert-Phantasie

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
String Quartet #2
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Viola Concerto

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
String Quartet #4, op. 37
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schreker, Franz:* 
Chamber Symphony

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Séverac, Déodat de:* 
À l'aube dans la montagne
En Languedoc

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
 Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Bard, op. 64
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Symphony #5

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
The Bartered Bride

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Cosmic Pulses
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstücke I-IV
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Momente
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Die Fledermaus

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Mikado

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Tan Dun:* 
Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Turnage, Mark-Anthony:* 
Three Screaming Popes

*Tüür, Erkki-Sven:* 
Requiem
Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Tzanou, Athanasia:* 
La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
Guitar Concerto
String Quartet #5

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Warlock, Peter:* 
Capriol Suite

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata #29 in A minor "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Wilbye, John:* 
Weep, weep, mine eyes

*Willan, Healey:* 
Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Eonta
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Pléïades

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

1901.	Greenwood: 48 Responses to Polymorphia
1902.	Schnittke: String Quartet #2
1903.	Boulez: Pli Selon Pli
1904.	Bartók: Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
1905.	Vivaldi: Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540

1906.	Gibbons: Hosanna to the Son of David
1907.	Crawford Seeger: String Quartet 1931
1908.	Mozart: Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
1909.	Tzanou: La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I
1910.	Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17

1911.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
1912.	Glazunov: Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
1913.	Schumann: Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
1914.	Guilmant: Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42
1915.	Schnebel: Schubert-Phantasie

1916.	Bartók: Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76
1917.	Kancheli: Time... and Again
1918.	Stockhausen: Momente
1919.	Nielsen: String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
1920.	Gomes: Il Guarany (O Guarani)

1921.	Honegger: Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"
1922.	Ligeti: Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
1923.	Mozart: Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
1924.	Bartók: Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
1925.	Warlock: Capriol Suite

1926.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
1927.	Ligeti: String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
1928.	Reich: Tehillim
1929.	Schoenberg: String Quartet #4, op. 37
1930.	Holst: Savitri, op. 25

1931.	Aho: Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"
1932.	Brahms: Four Songs, op. 43
1933.	Berio: Sequenza VIII
1934.	Turnage: Three Screaming Popes
1935.	Bartók: Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84

1936.	Walton: The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
1937.	Zemlinsky: Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20
1938.	Boëllmann: Suite Gothique, op. 25
1939.	Saariaho: Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
1940.	Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on Christmas Carols

1941.	Nielsen: Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
1942.	Tüür: Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"
1943.	Chopin: Scherzi
1944.	Schreker: Chamber Symphony
1945.	Rangström: Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

1946.	Xenakis: Eonta
1947.	Lutosławski: Chantefleurs et Chantefables
1948.	Goebbels: Surrogate Cities
1949.	Stenhammar: String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
1950.	Tan: Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

1951.	Séverac: À l'aube dans la montagne
1952.	Coates: String Quartet #7 "Angels"
1953.	Britten: Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
1954.	Shostakovich: Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
1955.	Mozart: String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"

1956.	Nilsson: Nox Angustae
1957.	Kvěch: Symphony in E-flat
1958.	Sibelius: The Bard, op. 64
1959.	Séverac: En Languedoc
1960.	Mendelssohn: String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2

1961.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
1962.	Debussy: L'isle joyeuse, L 106
1963.	Villa-Lobos: Guitar Concerto
1964.	Poulenc: Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano
1965.	Nono: La fabbrica illuminata

1966.	Satie: Parade
1967.	Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
1968.	Berwald: Piano Concerto in D
1969.	Schubert: Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
1970.	Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

1971.	Finzi: In Terra Pax, op. 39
1972.	Pfitzner: Palestrina
1973.	Willan: Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
1974.	Salonen: Dichotomie
1975.	Rachmaninoff: 14 Songs, op. 34

1976.	Mozart: Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
1977.	Rautavaara: Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
1978.	Dvořák: Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
1979.	Adams, J.L.: Become Ocean
1980.	Coulthard: Piano Concerto

1981.	Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
1982.	Dupont: Les heures dolentes
1983.	Prokofiev: Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
1984.	Scelsi: Hurqualia
1985.	Beethoven: Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19

1986.	Koechlin: String Quartet #1, op. 51
1987.	Tchaikovsky: String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
1988.	Reich: Proverb
1989.	Fauré: Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
1990.	Brahms: Serenade #2 in A, op. 16

1991.	Kodály: Summer Evening
1992.	Reger: Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
1993.	Liszt: Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
1994.	Tüür: Requiem
1995.	Reich: Piano Phase

1996.	Adams: Phrygian Gates
1997.	Penderecki: Fluorescences
1998.	Barraqué: Séquence
1999.	Nono: Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
2000.	Arnold: Symphony #1, op. 22


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current board:

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 38
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 5
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## Trout

And lastly, having reached another milestone in the project, I just want to express my great appreciation to all our contributors: both regulars and newcomers. I cannot overstate how much I have learned from this experience. It has been a pleasure every step of the way as here I am continually reminded of how vast the genre of classical music is when regularly learning of unfamiliar pieces, composers, and even styles. Though I am still rather young, I am quite hopeful that music will find new ways to surprise and delight me for the rest of my life. And I shall conclude this with a (possibly) familiar quote that cannot articulate my feelings any better:

"Music is enough for a lifetime, but a lifetime is not enough for music." - Sergei Rachmaninoff


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Bach / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele" - 40*
*Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33*
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## science

after PG:

2 Haydn nominations: 

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 33
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## Calcium

After Science

Bartók / Bartók

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 34
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 17
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## Mika

After Calcium

Bartók / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 36
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 6
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 17
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pirates / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 36
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 28
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 11
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 7
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


I never got the chance to register any ideas. 
FWIW I'm happy with the Status Quo but I did suggest an 8 hourly vote a while back that slipped under the radar (although ptr disagreed and suggested a 24 hour vote)
Just think it'd be nice to get an extra vote in a day for those with exceptional time management 

Other than that I'm good till at least 2.5k


----------



## ptr

I "mistakenly" voted in the old thread, moving my votes here:

After MG

Schaeffer & Henry / Poulenc

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium

*Seconded*:
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 36
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 17
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 29
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 7
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## Guest

After ptr

STOCKHAUSEN/Carter

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 36
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 29
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 13
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 9
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Bartok Rhapsody / Respighi

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 38
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 29
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 14
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 9
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Rubinstein / Bartok R

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
*Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1 - 39*
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
*Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32*
*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32*
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 29
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 9
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## mmsbls

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium

Seconded:
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 29
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 9
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## pjang23

After mmsbls:

Dohnanyi Poulenc






Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 12
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 30
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 9
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Carter / Pintscher

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 30
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 9
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 18
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## Mika

After blancrocher

Ustvolskaya Stockhausen

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Haydn: Symphony #42 - 2 - science
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 2 - Calcium
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 30
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haydn 42 / Bartok Folksongs

Nominated:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 3
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 30
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10



MagneticGhost said:


> I never got the chance to register any ideas.
> FWIW I'm happy with the Status Quo but I did suggest an 8 hourly vote a while back that slipped under the radar (although ptr disagreed and suggested a 24 hour vote)
> Just think it'd be nice to get an extra vote in a day for those with exceptional time management


My apologies, MG. I do not really mind having an 8-hour requirement, though I quite like our current pace of voting and enshrinement. I would like to hear if anyone else has thoughts on this as well.


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Bartók / Dohnanyi (sec)

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 32
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 30
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 10


----------



## ptr

Trout said:


> My apologies, MG. I do not really mind having an 8-hour requirement, though I quite like our current pace of voting and enshrinement. I would like to hear if anyone else has thoughts on this as well.


I'm not in any hurry so I see no strong reason other the Ghosts advocacy for 8H periods, my world is quite set in 12H Zones and I would have a hard time subdividing my day in to three periods even if I used to be a hockey fan!

On the whole I feel that the current format works well enough to be left standing!

/ptr


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Hump / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 27
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 26
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 30
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Pärt / Carrillo

*Nominated*:

Haydn: Symphony #41 - 1 - science

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 30
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## Guest

After uaxuctum

Haydn/Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 30
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 11
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust:

Dohnanyi Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 4
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 15
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 11
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Rubinstein / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 11
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ives / Ives

Nominated:
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Trout
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 34
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 11
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 11
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Humperdinck / Scelsi

Nominated:
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 1 - Trout
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 36
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 12
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 11
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Ives 2 / Ives 1

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 36
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 12
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 11
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 20
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Ustvolskaya Stockhausen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 36
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 12
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 19
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Humpy / Pirates

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 28
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 38
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 12
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 13
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11

Re. The 8 hours. It's only a minor tweak and the majority of the time it wouldn't even notice. You'd have to be very punctual to take advantage but it'd be a bonus for those so inclined that judging by the feedback would only be me :lol:

I'm not that fussed - just sometimes with my silly shift pattern it would give me an opportunity.


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Carrillo / Schaeffer & Henry

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 38
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 12
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Dohnanyi Ives2

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 38
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 12
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

stockhausen scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 38
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 6
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ives 1 / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 38
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 4
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 9
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Mozart/Ives 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 38
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 4
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 17
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After arcaneholocaust:

Rubinstein / Ives 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 38
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 5
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots / Humperdinck

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
*Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32*
*Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel - 39*
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 5
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 5
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 13
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 22
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## ptr

After PaulieGatto

Ustvolskaya / Pintscher

*Nominated*:
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 5
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 18
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Tchaikovsky / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 5
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Dohnanyi Hahn

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 5
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 4
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 20
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Sullivans

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 5
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 7
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Ives 1 / Satie

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 8
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Meyerbeer / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 31
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 8
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 25
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Schmitt / Poulenc

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 32
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 8
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 22
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Plonk / Pirates

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 9
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 34
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 8
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Poulenc Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 28
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 36
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 8
Scelsi: Aiôn - 13
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After pjang23

Pärt / Scelsi

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 36
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 8
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Ives 2 / Satie

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 32
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 4
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 36
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## Mika

After trout

Haydn Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 36
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 21
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Tailleferre / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 7
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 37
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 19
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Rubinstein / Ives 1

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 37
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 23
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Xenakis / Pirates

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 37
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 5
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 24
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Sullivans

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 5
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 37
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Ives 2 / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 37
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Poulenc Hummel

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 39
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Poulenc / Pirates

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
*Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 41*
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Mika

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué

New board:

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Mika

Stockhausen Ustvolskaya

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Ives 2 / 1

*Nominated*:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 12
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Carrillo / Pärt

*Nominated*:

Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 12
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 31
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After pjang23:

Schumann (nominated) / Ives 2

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 11
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 39
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Guest

After Blancrocher

Stockhausen/Schumann

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 30
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 10
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 11
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 30
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Poulenc: Le bal masqué - 39
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 3
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 26
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 25
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## pjang23

After arcaneholocaust (corrected):

Schumann Dohnanyi

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 34
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 31
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 20
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23: (corrected):

Haydn 80 / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 36
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 31
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Mika

After PG

Haydn 80 / Pärt

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 38
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ives 1 / Haydn 80

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
*Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor - 39*
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor

Nominated:
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 1 - pjang23 https://app.box.com/s/tkx5kceb7qwwtrkz3ndlsln5yf83dytm

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 21
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Rubinstein / Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 16
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 14
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Schaeffer & Henry / Partch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 6
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 27
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Sullivans
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 32
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 14
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 7
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata

Carrillo / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 34
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 11
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 2
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 7
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Hummel Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 34
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 4
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 7
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hummel / Ives 1

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 34
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 12
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 9
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 7
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ives 1 / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 34
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 7
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 14


----------



## Mika

After trout:

Carillo Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 36
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 7
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 29
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 21
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tchaikovsky / Pirates

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 36
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 7
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 30
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Sullivans

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 36
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 27
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 15


----------



## ptr

After MS

Schmitt / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 36
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 17
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 16


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Carrillo / Partch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 38
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 12
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 18
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 16


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Dohnanyi Ives2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 38
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 14
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 18
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 23
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 16


----------



## maestro267

After pjang23:

Tchaikovsky / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 38
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 6
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 14
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 18
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 16


----------



## Trout

After maestro267:

Ives 2 / Haydn 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 38
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 16
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 18
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 32
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Xenakis / Pirates

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 38
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 16
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 18
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 33
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Hummel / Ives 1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 38
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 15
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 16
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 18
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 33
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Carrillo / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
*Carrillo: Preludio a Colón - 40*
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 16
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 19
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
*Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 33*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 16
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 19
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 29
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 33
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 18


----------



## ptr

After PaulieGatto

Schmitt / Ives 2

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 19
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 33
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 18


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Pirates Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 19
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 8
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 35
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Sullivans
Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 32
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 19
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 37
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata

Pärt / Partch

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 34
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 37
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum

Pirates / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 6
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 34
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Hummel Hahn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 7
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 14
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 34
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Ives 1 / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 34
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 9
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Reimann/Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 34
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 19
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 39
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Stockhausen Pirates

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 34
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 40
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Penderecki / Pirates

*Nominated:*

Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
*Pärt: Miserere - 34*
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
*Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance - 41*
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance

*Nominated:*

Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 34
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 31
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 26
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## ptr

after uaxuctum

Ustvolskaya / Schmitt

*Nominated:*
Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 34
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 28
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Part / Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 14
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 36
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 28
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 20


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Dohnanyi Hahn

Nominated:
Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 36
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 16
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 28
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Part / Schaeffer & Henry

Nominated:
Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 8
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 16
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 38
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 28
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Ives 1 / Hummel

Nominated:
Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 18
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 38
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 10
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 28
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ives 2 / Satie

Nominated:
Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 18
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 19
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 38
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 28
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 20


----------



## Mika

After trout

Ustvolskaya Xenakis

Nominated:
Penderecki: Emanations - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 18
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 19
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 38
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Sullivan / Penderecki (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 18
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 19
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 11
Pärt: Miserere - 38
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 21


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Moonlight

Mozart / Beethoven

*Nominated:*

Beethoven - Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 1 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 18
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 19
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Pärt: Miserere - 38
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Skilmarillion

Beethoven (seconded) (my first essay as a fresher was on this work) / Pärt

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 3
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 8
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 18
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 19
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
*Pärt: Miserere - 39*
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 21


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere

After MagneticGhost:

Ives 1 / Haydn 42

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 3
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 9
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 19
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 21


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Hummel Ives2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 3
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 5
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 32
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 21


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Schmitt / Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 3
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 20
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 34
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 21


----------



## Guest

The first Beethoven sonata is always good fun 

After PG

Carter/Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 34
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 21


----------



## Mika

After Arcane

Stockhausen Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 14
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 34
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 22


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Pintscher / Bartók

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 34
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Stockhausen / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus Sz.93 - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E, op. 40 - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat, op. 96 - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 34
Schumann: Humoreske, op. 20 - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 26
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2, Op. 76 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 23


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Magnetic

Tchaikovsky / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:

Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 1 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 34
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 23


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Skilmarilion

Schmitt / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 1 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 16
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 36
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 23


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Dohnanyi Hahn

Nominated:
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 1 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 36
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 23


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Xenakis Schmitt

Nominated:
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 1 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 20
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 37
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Ives 1 / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 11
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schmitt: Crepuscules - 37
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 25


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules

(Mika's vote enshrined Schmitt.)

After mmsbls:

Ives 2 / Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 9
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schnittke (nom) Sullivan

Nominated:
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -10
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 28
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Xenakis / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 15
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -10
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 30
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Ustvolskaya / Scelsi

*Nominated:*

Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 2 - MoonlightSonata

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 5
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -10
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 32
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Schumann Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 3
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -10
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 32
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schnittke / Ives 2

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 11
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 5
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -10
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 32
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Ives 1 / Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 22
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 5
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -10
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 32
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Carter / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 5
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -10
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 33
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Schnittke / Sullivan

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 3
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 33
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## Mika

After MS

Ustvolskaya Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 4
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 35
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Klami / Ustvolskaya

Nominated:

Klami: Sea Pictures - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 4
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29*
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
*Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae" - 36*
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"

Nominated:

Klami: Sea Pictures - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 4
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 17
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## ptr

after uaxuctum

Schaeffer & Henry / Klami (sec)

*Nominated*:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 4
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Tchaikovsky / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 4
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Tchaikovsky / Hahn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 13
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 4
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 33
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 28


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Paulie

Tchaikovsky / Mozart

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 12
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 23
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 4
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
*Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian" - 35*
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 28


----------



## pjang23

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"

Hummel Ives2

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 14
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 4
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 26
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 28


----------



## Mika

Afterpjang23

Stockhausen Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 14
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 28
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 2
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 28


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Szymanowski / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 14
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 6
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 28
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 29


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Meyerbeer / Reimann

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 14
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 7
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 28
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 29


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schnittke / Ives 2

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 14
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 9
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 28
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 29


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

I'm back after a few days in a country without internet (yes, there are still these kind of spots in our planet...)

Dupont/Hummel

Nominated:

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 9
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 28
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Xenakis / Walton (nom)

Nominated:

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio
Walton: Symphony No.1 in B-Flat Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 9
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 28
Sullivan: The Gondoliers -11
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Schnittke / Sullivan

Nominated:

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio
Walton: Symphony No.1 in B-Flat Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 6
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 11
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 28
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 31


----------



## ptr

After MS

Bartók / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio
Walton: Symphony No.1 in B-Flat Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 11
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 28
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 31


----------



## Guest

We missed Walton 1! Gah!

After ptr

Walton/Stockhausen

Nominated:
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 16
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 11
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 29
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 3
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 31


----------



## uaxuctum

After arcaneholocaust

Xenakis / Scelsi

*Nominated:*

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 17
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 11
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 29
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 3
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 33


----------



## Mika

After uaxuctum

Xenakis / Scelsi

Nominated:

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 24
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 18
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 11
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 29
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 3
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 35


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ives 1 / Schnittke

Nominated:

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 26
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 18
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 29
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 3
Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 35


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Walton / Xenakis

Nominated:

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 26
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 18
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 19
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 29
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5
*Xenakis: Pithoprakta - 36*


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta

*After Ghost*

Ives 2 / Schaeffer & Henry

*Nominated*:

Dupont: La maison des dunes - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 26
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 12
Scelsi: Aiôn - 18
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 29
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

Aafter ptr

Satie / Dupont (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 26
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 18
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 29
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Hahn/Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 26
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 19
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 29
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Stockhausen Klami

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 15
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 26
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 19
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 7
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 31
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Hummel Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 17
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 26
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 19
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 8
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 31
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Ives 1 / Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 9
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 18
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 28
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 19
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 8
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 31
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ives 2 / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 18
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 28
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 19
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 8
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 31
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Stockhausen / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 18
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 28
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 19
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 12
Schumann: Humoreske - 8
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 33
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 12
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Schnittke / Sullivan

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 18
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 28
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 16
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 19
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 14
Schumann: Humoreske - 8
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 33
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## ptr

After MS

Pintscher / Klami

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 18
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 28
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 19
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 14
Schumann: Humoreske - 8
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 33
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Schumann/Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 18
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 28
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 14
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 14
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 33
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Stockhausen / Satie

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 18
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 28
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 14
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 35
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Dohnanyi Hahn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 18
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 28
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 14
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 35
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Ives 1 / Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 14
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 35
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## 20centrfuge

After mmsbls:

Nominated:

Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto (2) (tknowlton)
Barber: Symphony No.1 (1) (tknowlton)


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 29
Klami: Sea Pictures - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke - String Quartet #3 - 14
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 35
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## Trout

Thanks for voting, tknowlton! I certainly look forward to hearing those pieces, the Davies especially as it is unfamiliar to me. Also it's not a big deal, but could you specify which of your nominations you would like to assign 2 points and which to give 1 point? (We can always just flip a coin, if otherwise...)

Welcome to the project and a (belated) welcome to the forums!


----------



## 20centrfuge

OK, fixed it. Is that format correct?


----------



## Trout

Yes, it's all fine.

After tknowlton:

Schnittke / Ives 2

Nominated:
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 16
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 35
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Klami Stockhausen

Nominated:
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 16
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 36
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Lucier: I am sitting in a room / Stockhausen

Nominated:
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
*Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30*
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 16
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
*Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht - 37*
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht

*Nominated*:
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 16
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Lucier (sec)/ Sullivan


Nominated:
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 4
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 8
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Beethoven / Meyerbeer

*Nominated*:
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 16
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision:

Nominated:
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## ptr

after Trout's collision fix:

Lucier / Maxa (sec)

*Nominated*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 15
Scelsi: Aiôn - 20
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Scelsi / Satie

*Nominated*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 3
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## science

after uaxuctum:

Lucier / Haydn 41

*Nominated*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 30
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Bartok/Ives 1

*Nominated*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 31
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 5


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Bartok (seconded) / Walton

*Nominated*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 19
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 31
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## pjang23

After Blancrocher:

Hummel Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 21
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 31
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 24
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Rubinstein/Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 21
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 31
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 22
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Ives 1 / Lucier

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 21
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 33
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 9
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 22
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schnittke Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 21
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 33
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 22
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 19
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Ives 1 / Hummel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 35
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 22
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 18
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 19
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Pintscher / Lucier

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 35
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 22
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 19
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Lucier / Schnittke

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 35
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 12
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 22
Penderecki: Emanations - 5
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata

Partch / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 35
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 12
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 10
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Scelsi/Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 35
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 12
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 11
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Aecio

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #1 - 35
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 12
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 11
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## pjang23

After tknowlton

Ives1 Schumann

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
*Ives: String Quartet #1 - 37*
*Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30*
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 12
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## pjang23

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 2 (tknowlton)
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 12
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Lucier/Rautavaara

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 3
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## Trout

After arcaneholocaust:

Ives / Schnittke

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 32
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 3
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Lucier / Schnittke

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 3
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 32
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 16
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 3
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:
Dupont / Ives

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 6
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 33
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 16
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 3
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Walton / Beethoven

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 33
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 16
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 10
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 3
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## Mika

After MG

Meyerbeer Rautavaara

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 33
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 16
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 20
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Schaeffer & Henry / Lucier

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 33
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 20
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Scelsi / Pintscher

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 10
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 33
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 12
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## science

after Blancrocher:

Meyerbeer / Haydn 42

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 5
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 33
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 23
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Dupont/Tailleferre

*Nominated*:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Ives: String Quartet #2 - 33
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Lutosławski / Ives

*Nominated*:

Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 2 - uaxuctum
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
*Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27*
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
*Ives: String Quartet #2 - 34*
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2

*Nominated*:

Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 2 - uaxuctum
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 27
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Hahn Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 2 - uaxuctum
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 29
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 22
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 26
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Hummel / Rubinstein

Nominated:

Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 2 - uaxuctum
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 29
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Lutoslawski / Beethoven

Nominated:


Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 29
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Schnittke / Lucier

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 29
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 18
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 24
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Hahn / Tailleferre

Nominated:

Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 2 - uaxuctum
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 31
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Lucier / Schnittke

Nominated:

Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 2 - uaxuctum
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 7
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 31
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 19
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 23
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## Trout

Adding my and MG's skipped votes:

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 31
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 20
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 3
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 24
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Trout

Maxwell Davies/Partch

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 31
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 20
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 4
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 8


----------



## musicrom

After tknowlton

Walton / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 31
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 20
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 10


----------



## Guest

Is it just me, or is this board really long.


----------



## Guest

After musicrom

Walton/Lucier

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 31
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 21
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Lutoslawski Lucier

Nominated:
Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok; Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 31
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 22
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 14
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Mika 

Mozart / Lucier

Nominated:

Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 31
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 24
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 23
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Hahn/Hummel

Nominated:

Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano - 33
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 23
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 25
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano

*After Aecio*

Tailleferre / Hahn

*Nominated*:

Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 25
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 23
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Hummel Barber

Nominated:

Prokofiev - Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 1 (tknowlton)

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 23
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Rautavaara - Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski - Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After pjang23

Scelsi / Prokofiev (sec)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 11
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 23
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 16
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Satie / Haydn 42

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 23
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 5
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## 20centrfuge

After trout

Rautavaara/Lucier

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 24
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 7
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 12
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 27
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tknowlton:

Tailleferre / Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 24
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 5
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 7
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 13
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## Mika

After PG

Rautavaara/Maxwell Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 24
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 25
Schumann: Humoreske - 13
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Lucier / Schnittke

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 13
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 29
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## ptr

After MS

Tailleferre / Partch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 13
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 31
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Walton / Tailleferre

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 27
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 13
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 32
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Tailleferre/Hummel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 28
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 13
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 34
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Tüür / Tailleferre

*Nominated*:

Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
*Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 28*
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
*Scelsi: Aiôn - 28*
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 13
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
*Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra - 35*
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra

*Nominated*:

Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 28
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 13
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Hummel Schumann

Nominated:

Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 2
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## 20centrfuge

After pjang 23

Prokofiev (2)

Nominated:
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

arber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## Trout

After tknowlton:

Schnittke / Satie

Nominated:
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 30
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tknowlton

Hummel / Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas

Nominated:
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

arber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 32
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 18
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## Trout

Adding in my vote:

Nominated:
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

arber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 32
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto (with Trout's vote):

Hummel / Szymanowski

Nominated:
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

arber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 34
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## Trout

Some format fixing...

Nominated:
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 34
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 9
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 28
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## Mika

After trout

Scelsi Rautavaara

Nominated:
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 8
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 34
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 14


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Bartók 4 / Walton

*Nominated*:
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 24
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 34
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 16
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Carter / Mozart

*Nominated*:
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - tknowlton

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 34
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 26
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Lucier / Saint-Saens (sec)

Nominated:
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 34
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 28
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 2
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Koechlin/Hummel

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 35
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 28
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 2
Satie: Socrate - 19
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Hummel / Satie

*Nominated:*

Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
*Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat - 37*
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 28
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 2
Satie: Socrate - 20
*Scelsi: Aiôn - 30*
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat

*Nominated:*

Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 28
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 2
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## Guest

After uaxuctum

Tuur/Reimann

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 28
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 2
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 4
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Uaxuctum

Saint-Saens/Tuur (2nd)

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 28
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 3
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## pjang23

After tknowlton:

Dohnanyi Barber

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 28
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 28
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 3
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Lucier / Schnittke

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 30
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 3
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Moonlight (including arcaneholocaust's vote)

Lucier / Partch

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 32
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 27
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15 

Btw, is there a link to listen to Tuur's work? Unfortunately Spotify says the track is unavailable in my country...


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Rubinstein / Haydn 42

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 7
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 32
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Lucier Klami

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 34
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Walton / Bartok VC

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 34
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Lucier / Ortiz

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lucier: I am sitting in a room - 36
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 22
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room

*After Trout:*

Schaeffer & Henry / Lucier

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 30
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Scelsi / Partch

*Nominated*:

Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 32
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 14
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Scelsi / Schumann

*Nominated*:

Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 33
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 15
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Scelsi / Glass: Music With Changing Parts

Nominated:

Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 1 - PaulieGatto
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 35
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 15
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Barber Schumann

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 20
Scelsi: Aiôn - 33
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23 (with PaulieGatto):

Glass / Satie

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 14
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Scelsi: Aiôn - 35
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Meyerbeer Scelsi

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
*Scelsi: Aiôn - 36*
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Loads of interesting yet obscure-ish repertoire. Time to add something a little more mainstream.
Nomination Time. OK we are over 2000 pieces in. It's time for...... PACHELBEL's CANON  

Pachelbel / Saint-Saens

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 2 - MagneticGhost
Saint-Saens: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 4
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## Trout

Hey, MG. I can't find a Saint-Saens piece with that title; I think you mean the one by Franck?


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MagneticGhost

Barber/Prokofiev

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 2 - MagneticGhost
Saint-Saens?: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

Doh!! Mais Oui d'accord. C'est Franck. Ce n'est pas Saint-Saens.


Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## ptr

after MagneticGhost's correction

Schnittke / Franck (sec)

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 31
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
*How on Earth is Pachelbel not on here already?!*
Pachelbel / Schnittke

Nominated:
Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 8
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 4
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 6
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## Skilmarilion

after moonlight

Beethoven / Szymanowski

-- btw, the list is way too long, lol.

*Nominated:*

Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 4
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tuur: Crystallisatio - 5
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After Skilmarilion

Partch / Tüür

*Nominated:*

Koechlin: L'ancenne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 4
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 30
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 16
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17



MoonlightSonata said:


> How on Earth is Pachelbel not on here already?!


I had thought Pachelbel's Canon had been deliberately excluded... you know, because of this piece having become so trite from over-over-overuse (probably the single most well-known piece of classical music for the common populace, by virtue of being the single one predictable staple of every wannabe street musician with a violin; at least where I have lived, where it seems street musicians know of no other classical piece and it's the only one you will hear on a subway ride or walking along the main streets, over and over and over...).



Skilmarilion said:


> -- btw, the list is way too long, lol.


True, it's now 36+1 items long! Shouldn't we refrain from further nominating until the list goes back down to, say, 30 items? And then cap it at that, so that further nominations would only take place if there are available slots left when other pieces get enshrined (with the one whose vote leads to an available slot, getting first dibs at the new nomination to fill the available slot by using their other simultaneous vote).

I'd also propose limitating the new nominations to works by composers that are not currently already represented on the board (so that two simultaneous Bartóks or Haydns or Ives wouldn't be allowed).


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Bartok VC/Schumann

*Nominated:*

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 4
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 30
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

uaxuctum said:


> I had thought Pachelbel's Canon had been deliberately excluded... you know, because of this piece having become so trite from over-over-overuse (probably the single most well-known piece of classical music for the common populace, by virtue of being the single one predictable staple of every wannabe street musician with a violin; at least where I have lived, where it seems street musicians know of no other classical piece and it's the only one you will hear on a subway ride or walking along the main streets, over and over and over...).
> 
> True, it's now 36+1 items long! Shouldn't we refrain from further nominating until the list goes back down to, say, 30 items? And then cap it at that, so that further nominations would only take place if there are available slots left when other pieces get enshrined (with the one whose vote leads to an available slot, getting first dibs at the new nomination to fill the available slot by using their other simultaneous vote).
> 
> I'd also propose limitating the new nominations to works by composers that are not currently already represented on the board (so that two simultaneous Bartóks or Haydns or Ives wouldn't be allowed).


I don't mind Pachelbel's canon getting on there - I think the 9th symphony is the most well-recognized piece of classical music too (at least, Ode to Joy. Or maybe the 5th symphony). I think not including Pachelbel or Strauss I's work was to keep this a list of quality over classic and try to be a little different for a newcomer (though, with the first two works taking up over 6 hours, I think that might have been ambitious) I like the idea of one composer not having more than two works, it's not a bad one. As for the 30 cap, I think that's fine but maybe we need to regulate ourselves on how much we put up. I try to keep myself limited to only have 3 works on the list at a time, but I think that'd be better if people self-regulated than to have some enforcer.


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Dohnanyi Barber

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 13
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 4
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 30
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Schnittke / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 4
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 30
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 4
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 34
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Trout:

Saint-Saens/Partch

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 26
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 4
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 6
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 34
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After tknowlton:

Schnittke / Carter

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 27
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 4
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 6
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 36
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Schnittke / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 27
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 6
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
*Schnittke: String Quartet #3 - 38*
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 27
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 16
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 6
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 17


----------



## Mika

After MS

Meyerbeer Walton

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 27
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 2
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 6
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Partch / Franck

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 27
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 3
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 33
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 6
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

PaulieGatto said:


> I don't mind Pachelbel's canon getting on there - I think the 9th symphony is the most well-recognized piece of classical music too (at least, Ode to Joy. Or maybe the 5th symphony). I think not including Pachelbel or Strauss I's work was to keep this a list of quality over classic and try to be a little different for a newcomer (though, with the first two works taking up over 6 hours, I think that might have been ambitious) I like the idea of one composer not having more than two works, it's not a bad one. As for the 30 cap, I think that's fine but maybe we need to regulate ourselves on how much we put up. I try to keep myself limited to only have 3 works on the list at a time, but I think that'd be better if people self-regulated than to have some enforcer.


I agree with this.

Without having a dig at anyone in particular - there are some with over 10 items currently on the board. A little bit of self-regulation would work wonders. I myself have never had more than 3 active at any one time. And I'd be happy if that was the law. It's a good point about only having one item per composer at anyone time. Last year we had a Bloch enthusiast and whilst I'd never knock other people's obsessions - we had about 5 Bloch pieces all in one go. The problem with having a cap would be to make this place less welcoming to newbies. Who's going to want to join in if they arrive and they are not allowed to nominate.

re. Pachelbel. It was meant to be a humorous insertion. But I'm not going to mark a piece down because it has become ubiquitous. It's hardly the fault of the piece or the composer that a work becomes so well known. Rather it should be applauded - and although I never listen to it anymore - it seems churlish to leave it out.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Franck / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 27
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 33
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 6
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Partch / Carter

*Nominated*:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 35
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 6
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 17
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

SS/Schumann

*Nominated*:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 35
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 8
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Sullivan / Partch

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
*Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma - 36*
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
*Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29*
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 8
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma

*Nominated*:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 8
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Paulie

Mozart / Glass

*Nominated*:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 9
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 4
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 8
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion

Barber Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 4
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 8
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 8
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Klami Glass

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 8
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Walton / Bartok VC
Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 8
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Rubinstein / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 10
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 8
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MagneticGhost

Saint-Saens/Rautavaara

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 28
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## ptr

After tknowlton

Carter / Lutosławski

*Nominated*:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 30
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 5
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 30
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Glass / Koechlin

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 30
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 21
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout

Schaeffer & Henry / Satie

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 30
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 29
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

Adding mmsbls's missed vote #295

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 10
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 30
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Carter / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 32
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glossas - 2
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 24
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Turina/Ortiz

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 32
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 14
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## TurnaboutVox

After Aecio:

Respighi / Bartok VC #1

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 32
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 18
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## pjang23

After TVox:

Schumann Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 32
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Carter/Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 34
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 26
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Carter / Schaeffer & Henry

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 36
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 6
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 27
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 36
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 27
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Szymanowski / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 36
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 18
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 27
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Meyerbeer Carter

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 37
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 22
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 27
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Satie / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras - 37
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 27
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras

*After Trout*:

Schaeffer & Henry / Carter

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 6
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 24
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Satie / Penderecki

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum

Franck / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 3
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Ortiz/Glass

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 20


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Walton/Pintscher

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 11
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## Skilmarilion

after arcane

Mozart / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 31
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 12
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After Skilmarilion:

Rubinstein / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 7
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 33
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Rubinstein / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 12
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 8
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 35
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Barber Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 14
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 15
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 8
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 35
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Glass / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 14
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 11
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 8
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 35
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 19
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 14
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 10
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 9
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 11
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 35
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## Mika

After MS

Bartoks

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 14
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 11
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 11
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 35
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Franck : Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 14
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 11
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean" - 35
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"

*After MG*

Franck / Rubinstein

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 14
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 11
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 10
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## 20centrfuge

after ptr

Barber, Saint-Saens

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 11
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 11
Satie: Socrate - 26
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## uaxuctum

After tknowlton

Schaeffer & Henry / Satie

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 11
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 11
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 11
Satie: Socrate - 27
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 31
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Bartok V/SS

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 11
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 5
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 27
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 31
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Glass / Ortiz

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 27
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 31
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Schaeffer & Henry / Haydn 42

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 17
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 16
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 27
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 33
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto 

Walton / Respighi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 17
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 27
Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul - 33
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul

*After MG*

Franck / Schaeffer & Henry

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 17
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 27
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 6
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Satie / Tüür

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 17
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## Mika

After uaxuctum

Maxwell Davies / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 16
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 17
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 20
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Barber Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 17
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 12
Reimann: Lear - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Reimann/Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 17
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 13
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After arcaneholocaust:

Dohnanyi / Franck

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 15
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 17
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 13
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Glass / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 15
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 13
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 29
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Klami Satie

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 15
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 13
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 30
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mika

Maxwell Davies/Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 15
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 14
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 30
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## ptr

After tknowlton

Pintscher / Franck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 8
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 24
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 14
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 30
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Franck / Lutoslawski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartok: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnanyi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 7
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 24
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 14
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 30
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Satie / Penderecki

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 18
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 24
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 14
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 21
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Barber Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 9
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 24
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 14
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 10
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 24
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 14
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## 20centrfuge

I would like to make a plug for the Saint-Saens Clarinet Sonata. Three of the last pieces that he wrote were woodwind sonatas: oboe, then clarinet, then bassoon. The clarinet sonata is an absolute jewel of a piece that I urge you to listen to if you haven't. It is a stunning piece. Here is a snippet:


----------



## Mika

After MS

Rautavaara Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 11
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 10
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 24
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 16
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Dohnanyi / Bartok Folksongs

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 10
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 24
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 16
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 32
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Satie / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 10
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 24
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 16
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 34
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Pintscher / Franck

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 9
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 10
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 16
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 34
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Walton / Lutoslawski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 10
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 16
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 34
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 7
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Satie / Tüür

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 10
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 16
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 36
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## Skilmarilion

after uaxuctum

Mozart / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 10
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 16
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 12
Satie: Socrate - 36
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Pachelbel/SS

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 12
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 16
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 13
Satie: Socrate - 36
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Aecio

SS / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 12
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 17
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Satie: Socrate - 36
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## pjang23

After tknowlton:

Satie Dohnanyi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 12
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 12
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 17
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Satie: Socrate - 38
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Pintscher/Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 13
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 12
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 17
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Satie: Socrate - 38
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## Mika

After arcane

Klami Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 13
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 12
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Satie: Socrate - 38
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Holmboe / Satie

Nominated:
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 13
*Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32*
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 12
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
*Satie: Socrate - 39*
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate

Nominated:
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 13
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 12
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 13
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## ptr

After MS

Holmboe / Pintscher

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 13
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 4
Klami: Sea Pictures - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Walton / Beethoven

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 4
Klami: Sea Pictures - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 10
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Klami / Lutosławski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 20
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 4
Klami: Sea Pictures - 16
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 11
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 15
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## 20centrfuge

After uaxuctum

Saint-Saens/Barber

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 21
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 4
Klami: Sea Pictures - 16
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 11
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 22
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## pjang23

After tknowlton:

Dohnanyi Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 21
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 4
Klami: Sea Pictures - 16
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 11
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Holmboe / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 21
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 6
Klami: Sea Pictures - 16
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 11
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28

By the way, you can listen to the Holmboe via the BIS website or Spotify.


----------



## Guest

I have the complete chamber concertos, complete string quartets, complete symphonies, AND the requiem - and you had to pick that work 

...I'm sure I'll get around to it


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 21
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 19
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 6
Klami: Sea Pictures - 16
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 11
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## Trout

arcaneholocaust said:


> I have the complete chamber concertos, complete string quartets, complete symphonies, AND the requiem - and you had to pick that work
> 
> ...I'm sure I'll get around to it


Well, for what it's worth, I am no Holmboe expert, having only listened to a few of the symphonies and quartets and an odd piece or two. So, there probably does exist a piece I would like better in his massive oeuvre. But the _Four Symphonic Metamorphoses_ is a fine, turbulent set in its own right; plus Holmboe gets four works in for the price of just one.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Franck / Lutoslawski 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 21
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 6
Klami: Sea Pictures - 16
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 12
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## Mika

After MG

Klami / Lutoslawski 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 21
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 6
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 13
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Holmboe / Pintscher

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 21
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 8
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 13
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 8
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 30
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 8
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Tüür / Penderecki

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 21
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 8
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 13
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 30
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Dohnanyi Barber

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 8
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 13
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 30
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Dohnanyi / Pintscher

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
*Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E - 38*
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 8
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 13
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
*Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 31*
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 8
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 13
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 31
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Walton / Lutoslawski 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 8
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 31
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Holmboe / Pintscher

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 10
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 14
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 10
Klami: Sea Pictures - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## Mika

After MS

Klami Maxwell Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 10
Klami: Sea Pictures - 20
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 11
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 5
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mika

Maxwell Davies/Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 10
Klami: Sea Pictures - 20
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 10
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## uaxuctum

After 20centrfuge

Klami / Tüür

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 10
Klami: Sea Pictures - 22
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 20
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 11
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Pintscher / Meyerbeer

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 10
Klami: Sea Pictures - 22
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 34
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 11
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Holmboe / Pintscher

Nominated:


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 22
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 22
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 35
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 23
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 11
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Barber Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 21
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 22
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 35
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 11
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Franck / Pintscher

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 22
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 36
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 11
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 22
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 9
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 36
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 11
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## Mika

After MS

Klami Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 36
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 11
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Klami / Tüür

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 13
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 36
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 17
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Uaxuctum

Maxwell Davies / SS

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 36
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After 20centrfuge

Pintscher / Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
*Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke - 38*
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
*Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31*
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 6
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Ortiz/Klami

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 12
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 13
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Bartók/Bartók

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 14
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Walton / Lutoslawski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## Guest

After maggy

Stock/Ruders

Nominated:
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 1 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## Mika

After nathanb

Sullivan Meyerbeer

Nominated:
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 1 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 33
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb (after that name change I had to look at your profile to see who you were :lol
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 1 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 21
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 33
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## Mika

Dear MS, you skipped me


----------



## Guest

MoonlightSonata said:


> After nathanb (after that name change I had to look at your profile to see who you were :lol


I have added a signature link for a small degree of clarity


----------



## Trout

With Mika:

Nominated:
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 1 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 35
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 12
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout

Tüür / Klami

Nominated:

Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 1 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 15
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 18
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 35
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## 20centrfuge

After uaxuctum

Maxwell Davies/Rautavaara

Nominated:

Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 1 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 19
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 24
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 35
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## pjang23

After 20centrfuge:

Faure Schumann






Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 1 - nathanb
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 12
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 19
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 35
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Holmboe / Ruders (sec)

*Nominated*:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 19
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 35
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 19
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 37
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Sullivan / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 19
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
*Sullivan: The Gondoliers - 39*
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 19
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## Mika

After MS

Stockhausen Rautavaara

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 32


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Walton / Bartok VC

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 14
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 34


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Holmboe / Glass

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 34


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Bartok VC/Pachelbel

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 24
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 34


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Barber Schumann

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 34


----------



## uaxuctum

After pjang23

Xenakis / Walton

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Xenakis: Nuits - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 16
*Klami: Sea Pictures - 28*
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
*Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor - 35*


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Xenakis: Nuits - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14


----------



## Skilmarilion

after uaxuctum

Mozart / Beethoven

*Nominated:*

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Xenakis: Nuits - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 18
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 16
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14


----------



## Trout

After Skilmarilion:

Holmboe / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23
Xenakis: Nuits - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 23
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Franck / Xenakis

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 25
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 3


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Klami / Beethoven

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 25
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 18
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Saint-Saens / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 25
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 3


----------



## Mika

After MS

Klami Xenakis

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 25
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
Klami: Sea Pictures - 32
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 20
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mika

Rautavaara/Klami

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:

*Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26*
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 25
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
*Klami: Sea Pictures - 33*
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 20
*Schumann: Humoreske - 26*
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 14
*Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 26*
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4

*Guess that means Klami is canonized!*


----------



## 20centrfuge

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures


----------



## Aecio

Turina/Szymanovski

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 25
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 28
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Turina BartokVC

Nominated:

Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 2 - pjang23


Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 25
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 30
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## Guest

Another pithy Faure ditty? I'll bite.

After pjang

Franck/Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 27
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 18
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 30
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb

Turina / Holmboe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 27
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 19
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 20
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 32
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Rheinberger (nom) / S-S

Nominated:
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 27
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 19
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 15
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 32
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## Mika

After MS

Lutoslawski Glass

Nominated:
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 27
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 19
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 32
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Franck / Rheinberger

Nominated:
- 2 - MoonlightSonata

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 19
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 3
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 32
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Holmboe / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 21
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 8
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 3
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 32
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Turina/Ortiz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 21
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 9
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 10
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 3
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Penderecki / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 26
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 3
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 21
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 9
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 12
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 3
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 5


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Faure Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 27
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 21
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 9
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 12
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 3
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 5


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Holmboe / Ortiz

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 27
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 12
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 3
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 21
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Rheinberger / S-S

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 27
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 12
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 4
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 5


----------



## Mika

After MS

Stockhausen Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 27
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 17
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 13
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mistake .................


----------



## Trout

I think MG copied off of the wrong list:

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 27
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 19
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 13
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lutoslawski / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 27
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 19
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 13
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 22
Schumann: Humoreske - 26
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Schumann/SS

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 27
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 19
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 13
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 23
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Penderecki / Lutosławski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 27
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 5
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 20
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 23
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Faure Barber

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 20
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 6
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 23
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 34
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Prokofiev / Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 19
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 20
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 23
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 35
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Holmboe / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 20
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 20
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 5
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 23
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 35
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Rheinberger / S-S

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 20
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 20
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 7
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 6
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 35
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## Mika

After MS

Lutoslawski Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 20
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 7
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 35
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Scelsi / Turina

Nominated:

Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur) - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
*Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29*
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 20
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 7
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
*Turina: Piano Trio No. 2 - 36*
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2

Nominated:

Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur) - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 20
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 7
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 28
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## Aecio

Sculthorpe/Schumann

Nominated:

Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur) - 2 - uaxuctum
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 29
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 20
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 7
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Franck / Rheinberger 

Nominated:

Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur) - 2 - uaxuctum
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 7
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 31
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 20
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 8
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Faure Franck

Nominated:

Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur) - 2 - uaxuctum
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 32
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 20
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 8
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Franck / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur) - 2 - uaxuctum
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 34
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 8
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Scelsi / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 34
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 8
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 24
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 4
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Rheinberger / S-S

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 34
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 22
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 9
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 26
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 4
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MoonlightSonata

Rautavaara/SS

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 34
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 9
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 27
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 4
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 7
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## Mika

After 20centrfuge

Dusapin : 7 solos pour orchestre / Stockhausen

*Nominated:*
Dusapin : 7 solos pour orchestre - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 9
Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 34
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 9
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 27
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 4
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Franck / Xenakis

*Nominated:*
Dusapin : 7 solos pour orchestre - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No.1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, op. 72 - 9
*Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor - 36*
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 22
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 9
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 27
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 4
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor

After MagneticGhost

Lutosławski / Scelsi

*Nominated:*

Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 24
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 9
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 27
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Schumann: Humoreske - 29
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Schumann BartokVC

Nominated:

Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 2 - Mika

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 24
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 10
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 9
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 27
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Schumann: Humoreske - 31
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Schumann/Ortiz

Nominated:

Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 2 - Mika

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 24
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 9
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 27
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Schumann: Humoreske - 33
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Rheinberger / S-S

Nominated:

Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 2 - Mika

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 24
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 22
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 28
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Schumann: Humoreske - 33
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Schumann / Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 2 - Mika

Seconded:

*Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28*
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 24
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
*Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 28*
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
*Schumann: Humoreske - 35*
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske

*Nominated*:
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 2 - Mika

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 24
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 28
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Dusapin / Holmboe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 4
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 25
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 24
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 28
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 8
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Stockhausen Dusapin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 5
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 25
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 24
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 28
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 14
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Lutosławski / Tüür

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 5
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 25
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 26
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 28
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Holmboe / Dusapin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 26
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 28
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 15
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Lutoslawski / Szymanowski 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 28
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 28
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

SS/Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 28
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 11
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 30
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Rheinberger / S-S

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 28
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 28
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 23
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 13
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 31
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## Mika

After MS

Barber Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 28
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 13
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 31
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 7


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Lutosławski / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 30
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 24
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 21
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 13
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 31
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 8


----------



## science

after uaxactum: 

Pachelbel / Meyerbeer 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 30
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 13
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 31
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 8


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Rheinberger / S-S

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 3
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 30
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 15
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 32
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Saint-Saens / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 9
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 4
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 30
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 15
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 16
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 8


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Faure Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 11
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 4
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 30
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 15
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 10
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 8


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Lutoslawski Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 11
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 4
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 32
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 15
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lutoslawski / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 11
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 21
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 27
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 4
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 34
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 15
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Glass / Holmboe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 11
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 4
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 34
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 15
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Couperin (nominated) / Mozart

Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 6
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 11
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 4
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 34
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger - Monologues for organ - 15
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Rheinberger / Dusapin

*Nominated*:
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 7
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 11
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 21
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 4
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 34
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Koechlin/Haydn 42

*Nominated*:
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 7
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 11
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 22
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 34
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 15
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Lutosławski / Penderecki

*Nominated*:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 30
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 7
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 11
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 22
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 36
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Barber Faure

Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 32
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 7
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 22
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 36
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 17
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## 20centrfuge

After pjang23:

Barber Maxwell Davies

Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 7
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 22
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 36
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
 Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Dusapin / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 9
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 36
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Lutoslawski Dusapin

Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 10
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 38
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Lutoslawski / Beethoven

Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 10
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 40
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 11
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## ptr

After MG

Stockhausen / Holmboe

*Nominated*:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 10
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 40
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Scelsi / Lutosławski

*Nominated*:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:

*Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34*
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 10
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
*Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens - 41*
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
*Saint-Saens: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34*
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens

*Nominated*:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 10
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 11
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 34
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## Aecio

SS/Ortiz


Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 10
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 23
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 36
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Dusapin / Glass

Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 36
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Faure Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 8
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 36
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Trout

SS/Prokofiev

Nominated:

Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 4
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 23
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 38
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## science

after 20cent: 

Pachelbel / Haydn 41 

Nominated:
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 38
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## pjang23

Fixed for collision:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 38
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Rheinberger / S-S

Nominated:
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 18
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 19
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 39
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 9


----------



## Mika

After MS

Maxwell Davies / Xenakis

Nominated:
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 19
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 39
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rheinberger / Beethoven

Nominated:
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 12
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 39
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 10


----------



## Trout

Fixing the collision of pjang's collision fix:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 18
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 12
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 39
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 10


----------



## ptr

after Trout's fixfix:

Dusapin / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 18
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 39
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Beethoven / Glass

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 25
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 39
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Bartok VC/SS

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 25
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 40
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Nono / Saint-Saëns

*Nominated*:

Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

*Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34*
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 25
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
*Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano - 41*
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano

*Nominated*:

Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 25
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## Guest

After uaxuctum

Nono/Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 34
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 25
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 9
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11

How many noms you got on the board now, uaxuctum?


----------



## 20centrfuge

After nathanb

Barber/Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Barber: Symphony No. 1 - 36*
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 25
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
*Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 29*
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## 20centrfuge

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2017. Barber: Symphony no 1


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Holmboe / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 14
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Faure BartokV

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 13
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Stockhausen / Holmboe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 32
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 25
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Rheinberger / Pachelbel

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 14
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses - 32
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2017. Barber: Symphony no 1 
2018. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses

After MS

Holmboe / Dusapin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 17
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Mozart / Szymanowski

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 15
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 11


----------



## Mika

after skilmarilion

Stockhausen Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bartok VC / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 2
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 13


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Ruders / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 20
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 14


----------



## 20centrfuge

After uaxactum

Maxwell Davies/Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 15


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Smetana / Bruch

Nominated:
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 1 - Trout
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 16
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 15


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Faure Bruch

Nominated:
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 26
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Rheinberger / Pachelbel

Nominated:
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 15


----------



## ptr

After MS

Nono / Dusapin

*Nominated*:
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 2 - Trout

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 16
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 15


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Glass Xenakis

Nominated:
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 16
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 18
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Faure/Smetana

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 16
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 16
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 15
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Tüür / Penderecki

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 16
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 24
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## Skilmarilion

after uaxuctum

Tchaikovsky / Rautavaara

*Nominated:*

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 16
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 22
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 25
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 16[/QUOTE]


----------



## 20centrfuge

after Skilmarilion

Rautavaara/Maxwell "House" Davies

Nominated:

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 16
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## pjang23

After 20cent:

Bruch Szymanowski

Nominated:

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 16
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 3
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Smetana / Dusapin 

Nominated:

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 17
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 5
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 18
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## pjang23

After clash:

Nominated:

Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 17
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 25
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 5
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Rheinberger / Tchaikovsky (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 17
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 27
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 4
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 5
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky - Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## ptr

After MS

Ruders / Dusapin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 20
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 18
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 27
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 5
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Xenakis / Beethoven

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 18
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 27
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 5
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 17
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Glass Stockhausen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 18
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 27
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 5
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 18
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 17
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Scelsi / Tüür

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 18
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 27
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 5
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 18
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Glass / Smetana 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 18
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 27
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 27
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 6
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 18
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Rheinberger / Pachelbel

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 24
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 18
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 29
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 6
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 18
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Rheinberger / Bartok VC

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 18
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 23
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 6
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 18
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Stockhausen Maxwell Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 18
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 6
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Dusapin / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 7
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 6
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Nono / Bartok Concerto

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 6
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Bartok Concerto / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 6
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 3
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Aecio

Tchaikovsky / Smetana

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 24
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 10
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## 20centrfuge

after SkilM

Maxwell D/Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 4
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 20
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## pjang23

After 20cent:

Faure Bruch

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 18
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## uaxuctum

After pjang23

Tüür / Scelsi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 20
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Glass / Bruch

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 20
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Noms 
Lobo / Coleridge-Taylor

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 6
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 20
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Magnetic Ghost:

Glass / Koechlin

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 36
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 19
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 2 in G major - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 20
Xenakis: Nuits - 18 

I can only find 6 of Rheinbergers 12 Monologues for organ on Spotify - is there a good link on youtube?


----------



## ptr

PaulieGatto said:


> I can only find 6 of Rheinbergers 12 Monologues for organ on Spotify - is there a good link on youtube?


Could only find three excerpts on YT, I'm guessing You heard Rübsam on Naxos, the only complete recording I have is Rudolf Innig in his Rheinberger organ traversal on MDG (Vol 8)...










Can't seem to find any free listening... 

/ptr


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Paulie

Glass / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
*Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 38*
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
*Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31*
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 20
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 20
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Guest

After Skilmarilion

Tuur/Stockhausen

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Glass: Music With Changing Parts - 38
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 31
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 6
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2017. Barber: Symphony no 1
2018. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2019. Glass: Music With Changing Parts

*After nathanb* adding Skills coronation of Glass

Ruders / Rheinberger

*Nominated*:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 33
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 18


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Xenakis / Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer 

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 12
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 33
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Couperin/Ortiz

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 28
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 33
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Rheinberger / Pachelbel

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 20
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 35
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 7
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## Trout

Hey MG,

Lobo apparently wrote more than one piece titled _Missa pro defunctis_: one for 8 voices (1621) and one for 8 voices (1639) (assuming there are not any others). Could you indicate which one you are referring to?

Thanks.


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Smetana / Dusapin

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 21
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 35
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

Trout said:


> Hey MG,
> 
> Lobo apparently wrote more than one piece titled _Missa pro defunctis_: one for 8 voices (1621) and one for 8 voices (1639) (assuming there are not any others). Could you indicate which one you are referring to?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm at work at the mo. I'll check the sleeve notes when I get home


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Beethoven / Bartok VC

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 35
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Faure Bruch

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 35
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Sorry, this post is a bit early. My next one won't be for more than 9 hours though.
After pjang23
Franck (nom) / Rheinberger

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 36
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## P The D

After: MoonlightSonata

My Votes: George Frideric Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} (+2) | George Frideric Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} (+1)

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck - Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 2 - P The D
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 36
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

We appear to have posted at the same time. Here is the merged list:

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 2 - P The D
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Rheinberger: Monologues for organ - 36
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## Trout

MoonlightSonata enshrined Rheinberger if I am not mistaken. 

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ


Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 2 - P The D
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 21
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Bartok Stockhausen

Nominated:
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 2 - P The D
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 17
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Scelsi / Penderecki

Nominated:

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 2 - P The D
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 27
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## Skilmarilion

after uaxuctum

Mozart / Rautavaara

*Nominated:*

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 2 - P The D
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 1 - Mika
*
Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 21
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## Skilmarilion

btw -- not sure if anyone's noticed, but Haydn's 41st symphony isn't going anywhere, lol.

It was nominated on the first page of the thread, and after all this time has only 5 points.

I assume however that there isn't scope for dropping such works from the list?


----------



## ptr

after Skilmarilion

Dusapin / Leeuw (sec)

*Nominated:*

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 2 - P The D
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 5
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 23
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## ptr

Skilmarilion said:


> btw -- not sure if anyone's noticed, but Haydn's 41st symphony isn't going anywhere, lol.
> 
> It was nominated on the first page of the thread, and after all this time has only 5 points.
> 
> I assume however that there isn't scope for dropping such works from the list?


Once on the list it's stuck! But as the elderly say, patience is virtue! 

/ptr


----------



## Aecio

Well, actually there is so much revoting of people for his own works that in a certain way the list doesn't make sense any longer. For example, the recently enshrined Rheinberger work got 36 votes. 27 of them were by the proud person who proposed it...
Actually the fact that a work doesn't get many votes may be a good sign, it indicates that the person that proposed it is not as selfish as to being continuously revoting for it...


----------



## Aecio

Handel TD/Couperin

Nominated:

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 2 - MoonlightSonata
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 23
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Franck / Xenakis

Nominated:

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 23
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 4
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 21

The Lobo version I was nominating is the 1621 version - so I have just ammended accordingly for clarity's sake.
Coleridge Taylor's Clarinet Quintet is on a level with Brahms and Mozart's. You seriously owe it to yourselves to go and listen to it. I'm quite disappointed that it didn't get snapped up straight away 
Hyperion has this to say on the subject.


> The astonishing Clarinet Quintet is a work of remarkable subtlety and sophistication, rhythmically exuberant and complex, and uses the ensemble in an integrated way that demonstrates the composer's utter mastery of the genre. This is music of deep sensibility that deserves to be better known.


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Bartok / Cardew: Thalmann Variations

Nominated:
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 23
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 4
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 20
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 21

EDIT: Might I add, as for the nominated Handel work, did we agree informally that there should no longer be two works by the same composer up at a time earlier in this thread or maybe the last? I realize the two Bartok's and Haydn's but those were there when we said that. Perhaps should we take a vote on the matter?


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

BartokV Szymanowski

Nominated:
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 23
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 4
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 9
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 21


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Dusapin / Smetana

Nominated:
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 35
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 4
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 22
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 21


----------



## Mika

After Trout

BartokV Stockhausen

Nominated:
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 37
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 4
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 29
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 21


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Franck / Pachelbel

Nominated:
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 37
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 6
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 30
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 8
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 21


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata

Ruders / Bartók #1

Nominated:

Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
*Bartók: Violin Concerto #1 - 38*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 6
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31*
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 30
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 21


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1

Nominated:

Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 6
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 31
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 30
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 21


----------



## uaxuctum

Skilmarilion said:


> btw -- not sure if anyone's noticed, but Haydn's 41st symphony isn't going anywhere, lol.
> 
> It was nominated on the first page of the thread, and after all this time has only 5 points.


But, apart from having another symphony of his simultaneously on the board, Haydn already has 47 works enshrined (including 27 symphonies):

Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

By comparison, there are many remarkable composers out there with just one or a few (or even none) of their works enshrined so far. And even some big-name composers with several of their major works missing.

So, personally, I don't mind it if Haydn doesn't get his nth and (n+1)th symphonies enshrined before works from other composers. He's already well overrepresented.


----------



## 20centrfuge

After uaxuctum:

Mozart/Xenakis


Nominated:

Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 6
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 33
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 30
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After 20centrfuge
Franck / Pachelbel

20centrfuge's Avatar Join Date
Apr 2007
Location
USA
Posts
114
Post Thanks / Like 
Blog Entries
4
Default
After uaxuctum:

Mozart/Xenakis


Nominated:

Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 1 - PaulieGatto
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Duarte Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 2 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw : Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 33
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The list is very long at the moment. Perhaps we should stop nominating until we're down to a certain number?


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> EDIT: Might I add, as for the nominated Handel work, did we agree informally that there should no longer be two works by the same composer up at a time earlier in this thread or maybe the last? I realize the two Bartok's and Haydn's but those were there when we said that. Perhaps should we take a vote on the matter?


I personally don't really mind multiple works of the same composer on the list concurrently, but I suppose there isn't much harm in deferring one nomination in place of another. Either way is fine with me, but I would like to know if anyone feels strongly one way or the other.

By the way, the Handel nominations I think are just two parts of the same composition _Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate_, so I think we should merge them as such, unless I am wrong.



MoonlightSonata said:


> The list is very long at the moment. Perhaps we should stop nominating until we're down to a certain number?


That's probably a good idea. We have previously discussed the idea of a cap on the number of pieces on the board at any given time, but we have typically done a good job at self-regulating.


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Cardew / Lobo

Nominated:

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 26
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 33
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 23
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Maxwell Davies / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 33
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 5
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mozart / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:

Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 1 - MagneticGhost
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 35
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 6
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## ptr

After MG

Cardew / Coleridge-Taylor (sec)

*Nominated*:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 23
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 35
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 6
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Tchaikovsky / Beethoven

*Nominated*:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 35
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 9
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## uaxuctum

After Skilmarilion

Mozart / Nono

*Nominated*:

Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 24
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 37
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Faure/Scelsi

*Nominated*:

Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 37
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## Guest

Aecio said:


> Well, actually there is so much revoting of people for his own works that in a certain way the list doesn't make sense any longer. For example, the recently enshrined Rheinberger work got 36 votes. 27 of them were by the proud person who proposed it...
> Actually the fact that a work doesn't get many votes may be a good sign, it indicates that the person that proposed it is not as selfish as to being continuously revoting for it...


I try to gauge whether anyone else here actually likes (has heard) the work. Of course one other has (I hope) to second the thing, but Aribert Reimann's masterpiece of an opera hasn't been enshrined because I don't like to be the sole voter unless it's been on the board a really long time (see: Kancheli).

I also prefer to have 2 works on the board - absolutely no more than 3 - and to share the love!


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Nono/Mozart

Nominated:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 24
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
*Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat - 38*
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 12
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
*Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31*
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## ptr

nathanb said:


> I try to gauge whether anyone else here actually likes (has heard) the work. Of course one other has (I hope) to second the thing, but Aribert Reimann's masterpiece of an opera hasn't been enshrined because I don't like to be the sole voter unless it's been on the board a really long time (see: Kancheli).


I think I've voted for Reimann once or twice (IRC) based on the excerpts available on Youtube, but the discs I've ordered have been back-ordered for quite a while (DG issue) so I have not been able to listen to the whole thing (but I have liked other Reimann works well enough for vote in blind..  ) .. Don't care much for Kancheli, or Pärt or Vasks or Glass, so no votes from me for these.. 



> I also prefer to have 2 works on the board - absolutely no more than 3 - and to share the love!


This is something we agree on!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher

After nathanb

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat 

Nono/Beethoven

Nominated:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 31
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Blancrocher:

Pachelbel / Couperin

Nominated:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 33
Penderecki: Emanations - 18
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 24
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## Mika

After PG

Penderecki Stockhausen

Nominated:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 8
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 28
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 33
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## 20centrfuge

Maxwell Davies is yet to be represented on the enshrined list. I think it would be nice if we can push his piece over the top.


----------



## 20centrfuge

After PG

Max D/Franck

Nominated:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 25
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 9
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 33
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 10
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

20centrfuge said:


> Maxwell Davies is yet to be represented on the enshrined list. I think it would be nice if we can push his piece over the top.


 He would probably get there quicker if you had pushed Pachelbel over the top first - who also is quite poorly represented with only one piece so far, and who was Five Points out in front.


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Dusapin / Smetana 

Nominated:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 9
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 33
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## 20centrfuge

MagneticGhost said:


> He would probably get there quicker if you had pushed Pachelbel over the top first - who also is quite poorly represented with only one piece so far, and who was Five Points out in front.


DOH! Point taken


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Franck / Pachelbel

Nominated:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 14
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 3
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 34
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Bartok / Lobo

Nominated:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 30
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 34
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## ptr

After MG

Reimann / Maxwell Davies

*Nominated*:
Handel: Jubilate {HWV 279} - 1 - P The D

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Te Deum {HWV 278} - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 34
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## Trout

Consolidating the Handel works:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 34
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 21
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 22
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout

Tüür / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 25
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 34
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## science

after uaxuctum: 

Pachelbel / Meyerbeer 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 25
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 36
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 28
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 22


----------



## Guest

After science

Rautavaara/Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 36
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 22

I think I will listen to the Dusapin work in the next few hours. I have enjoyed everything of his that I've heard so far, but currently that only includes a few concerti and quartets.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After nathanb

Pachelbel / Xenakis

Random Fact: I nominated the Pachelbel, but this is the only other time I have voted for it. And this vote enshrines. Nice symmetry. 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 31
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
*Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D - 38*
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 23


----------



## Mika

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D


----------



## Mika

after board

Maxwell Davies / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 7
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 5
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 33
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 24


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Cardew / Bruch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 8
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 7
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 33
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 24


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Cardew / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 8
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 8
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 33
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Dupont/Couperin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 8
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 10
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 33
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Maxwell Davies / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 8
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 10
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 26
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Bruch Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 10
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 22
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 8
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## Skilmarilion

after pjang

Tchaikovsky / Szymanowski

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 10
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 35
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Skilmarilion

Maxwell Davies / Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 11
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
*Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto - 37*
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
*Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30*
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D 
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 11
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 27
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Dusapin / Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 12
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 29
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 23
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 11
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Smetana / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 26
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 12
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 29
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 11
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Franck / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 12
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 29
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 13
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 2
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 24
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## Mika

After MS

Leeuw Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 12
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 29
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 13
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Dusapin / Reimann

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 2
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 12
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 31
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 13
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 13
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Ortiz/CT

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 12
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 31
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 13
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Dusapin / Dupont

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 13
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 33
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 13
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 5
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 24
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## science

after uaxuctum:

Hadyn 42 / 41

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 13
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 33
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 27
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 13
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Bruch Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 13
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 33
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 13
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 25


----------



## 20centrfuge

After pjang23:

Szymanowski/Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 13
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 33
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 13
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After 20centrfuge
Franck / Xenakis
Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 13
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 33
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 26
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Dusapin / Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 13
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 35
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Dusapin / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 13*
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 37*
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11*
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30*
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 14
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D 
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 13
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 14
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Dupont/Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 3
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre - 35
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 30
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 17
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 13
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio
And reincorporating Trout

CT / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 9
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 31
Reimann: Lear - 18
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 17
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 14
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## ptr

after trout's skipped vote, adding Aecio and MG's votes

Reimann / Cardew

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 31
Reimann: Lear - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 17
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 14
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Rautavaara Smetana

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 33
Reimann: Lear - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 17
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 15
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 25
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Stockhausen/Reimann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 33
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 17
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 15
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Bruch / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 4
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 34
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 17
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 15
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lobo / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 27
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 28
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
*Rautavaara: Violin Concerto - 35*
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 17
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 15
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D 
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Franck / Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Faure: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 30
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 17
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 15
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata

Fauré / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 32
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 27
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 15
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Mika

After Uaxuctum

Meyerbeer Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 32
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 26
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 15
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haydn 42 / Smetana

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 32
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 15
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Franck / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 32
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 10
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## ptr

After MS

Ruders / Cardew

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 28
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 32
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 29
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Beethoven Meyerbeer

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 30
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 32
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 6
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Faure / Lobo

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 30
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 34
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Faure / Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 30
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 36
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 14
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Nono / Fauré

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 30*
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
*Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72 - 37*
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 7
*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30*
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto 
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 30
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Skilmarilion

after uaxuctum

Glass / Beethoven

*Nominated:*

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 31
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 16
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion:

Bruch Smetana

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 31
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 7
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 17
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Smetana / Lobo

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 31
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 17
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 21
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 19
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Franck / Penderecki

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 31
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 19
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 27
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 25
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## Guest

After MoonlightSonata

Stockhausen/Tuur

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 31
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 11
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 19
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 27


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Xenakis / Cardew

*Nominated*:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 31
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 12
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 7
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 19
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Beethoven / Koechlin

*Nominated*:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 33
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 12
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 5
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 8
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 19
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 29


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Koechlin/CT

*Nominated*:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 33
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 12
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 30
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 19
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 29


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Meyerbeer Stockhausen

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 33
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 12
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 12
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 19
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 30
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 29


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika

Ruders / Xenakis

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 33
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 12
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 19
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 30
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 25
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Smetana Szymanowski

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 33
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 12
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 21
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 30
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 26
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Szymanowski / Smetana 

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 33
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 12
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 30
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Cardew / Bruch

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 16
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 33
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 17
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 30
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Beethoven / Bartok

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 35
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 17
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 19
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 30
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Franck / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 35
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 17
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## Mika

After MS

Beethoven / Stockhausen

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 37
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 17
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 6
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

CT / Beethoven

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 36
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 17
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 9
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 15
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Couperin/Ortiz

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 36
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 17
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 26
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Beethoven / Tüür

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 38
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 17
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 28
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Bruch Szymanowski

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 38
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 19
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 14
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Ruders / Nono

*Nominated*:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 38
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 19
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## Guest

After ptr

Nono/Beethoven

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor - 39*
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 19
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32*
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 16
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 22
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 30


----------



## Mika

Only time I voted Beethoven I got skipped and work enshrines without me . I should stick to contemporary items .


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto 
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor

After nathanb:

Smetana / Ortiz

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 19
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 8
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 24
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 30

Mika, sorry about your skipped vote. I've added your +1 to Stockhausen so you have an extra +2 vote to use (for anything except Stockhausen, just for consistency) whenever you vote next.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Xenakis / CT

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 19
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 21
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 24
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 32


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Franck / Penderecki
Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 19
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 23
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 28
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 24
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 32


----------



## Mika

After MS

Penderecki Xenakis
+2 bonus goes to Papa Haydn

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 19
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 23
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 25
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 24
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 33


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Nono/Reimann

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 19
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 23
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 25
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 24
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 33


----------



## pjang23

After nathanb:

Bruch Smetana

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 21
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 23
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 25
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 33


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Franck / Handel

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 21
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 10
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 25
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 33


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Bruch / Koechlin 

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 23
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 25
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 33


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Xenakis Penderecki

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 23
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 8
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 35


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Xenakis / Lobo

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 23
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 29
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
Xenakis: Nuits - 37


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Xenakis / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 23
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32*
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
*Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32*
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27
*Xenakis: Nuits - 39*


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits


Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 23
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 6
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 32
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27


----------



## science

after uaxuctum: 

Meyerbeer / Haydn 41

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 23
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 14
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 32
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27


----------



## ptr

after science:

Stockhausen / Cardew

*Nominated*:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 23
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 34
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 30
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Bruch Szymanowski

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 25
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 30
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 25
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 34
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Smetana / Haydn 42

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 25
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 26
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 34
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout

Tüür / Penderecki

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 25
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 9
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 34
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum

CT / Nono

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 25
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 4
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 34
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 29


----------



## ptr

After MG

Nono / Leeuw

*Nominated*:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 25
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 34
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 29


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Szymanowski / Bruch

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 34
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 29


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Stockhausen Tuur

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 25
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 11
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 36
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 30


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Franck / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 34
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 12
Reimann: Lear - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 36
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Meyerbeer / Reimann

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 36
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 12
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 36
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 30


----------



## Guest

After PG

Stockhausen/Tuur

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 15
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 36
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 12
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 27
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 38
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Smetana / Cardew

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 36
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 12
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 16
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 38
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## 20centrfuge

After trout:

Prokofiev/Ruders

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 36
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 38
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## pjang23

After 20cent

Britten Bridge

Nominated:
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 1 - pjang23
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 2 - pjang23
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 36
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 38
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Blancrocher

after pjang23

Britten (seconded) / Bridge (seconded)

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 9
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 36
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 38
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Stockhausen / Lobo

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 36
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 40
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Stockhausen / Meyerbeer

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 37
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 27
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 29
Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 42
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Mika

After PG

Stockhausen / Penderecki

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 27
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 37
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 29
*Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht - 44*
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht

*After Mika*

Bartók / Franck

*Nominated*:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 37
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 29
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 10
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Smetana / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 37
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Aecio

After Skilmarilion

Scelsi/Szym

*Nominated*:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 37
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 17
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Meyerbeer / Ortiz

*Nominated*:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 5
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 39
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Mika

After uaxuctum

Meyerbeer / Leeuw

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
*Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots - 41*
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Mika

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots


----------



## Mika

New Board

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 4
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 17
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Britten/Ruders

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 34
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Szymanowski / Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 36
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31 

Now that Meyerbeer's grand opéra has been enshrined I think it's time to enshrine the first television opera


----------



## MagneticGhost

................................


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

CT / Szymanowski 

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 2
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 37
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Bridge Szymanowski

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
*Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1 - 38*
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## pjang23

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots 
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 16
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 31
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Smetana / Cardew

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 17
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Cardew / Menotti (sec)

*Nominated*:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 31
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 24
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## science

after ptr:

Haydn 42 / Nono

*Nominated*:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 28
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 33
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 11
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Franck / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 33
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 33
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata

Smetana / Scelsi

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 6
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 33
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 21
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 35
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Smetana Britten

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 33
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 21
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 37
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Smetana / Bartok

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 33
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 21
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 39
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Lôbo / Smetana

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 26
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 33
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 21
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
_*Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor - 40*_
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots 
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor

After MG:

Haydn 42 / Bruch

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 27
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 35
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 28
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 21
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout:

Scelsi / Penderecki

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 27
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 35
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 17
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Mika

After Uaxuctum

Haydn 42 / Respighi

Nominated:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 27
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 18
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 3
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Ruders / Sculthorpe

*Nominated*:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 27
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 12
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Skilmarilion

Due to the obvious lack of interest, I am happy to withdraw my nomination for Glass' _The Photographer_.

-----------------------------------

after ptr

Tchaikovsky / Bruch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 28
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

Skilmarilion said:


> Due to the obvious lack of interest, I am happy to withdraw my nomination for Glass' _The Photographer_.


Has it been a week already. I thought you were allowed to give it a week.
Not too long ago - several peeps were bemoaning the size of the board and there has been a concerted effort to get a few pieces enshrined to trim down a bit. 
I myself have had no time until today to listen to much new music. I've just finished 2 - 50 hour weeks.
I would give your nomination it's complete week until pulling it. You never know. I've seen pieces hang around un-nominated before and then once on the board just fly


----------



## Aecio

Sculthorpe/Couperin

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 4
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 28
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Bridge Bruch

Nominated:

Seconded:


Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 29
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Bartok /Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:


Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 29
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 18
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Couperin / Ortiz

Nominated:

Seconded:


Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 29
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 30
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Skilmarilion

MagneticGhost said:


> Has it been a week already. I thought you were allowed to give it a week.
> Not too long ago - several peeps were bemoaning the size of the board and there has been a concerted effort to get a few pieces enshrined to trim down a bit.
> I myself have had no time until today to listen to much new music. I've just finished 2 - 50 hour weeks.
> I would give your nomination it's complete week until pulling it. You never know. I've seen pieces hang around un-nominated before and then once on the board just fly


I checked -- it's been 4 days, I thought it'd been longer.

I just didn't think it would do very well on the board if it had gone so long without being seconded.

If anyone wants 're-nominate' it that'd be cool, but I'm okay to withdraw it.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Franck / Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:


Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 29
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 31


----------



## Mika

After MS

Couperin Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:


Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 29
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 19
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 26
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 32


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nono / Cardew

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 29
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 37
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 32


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Haydn 42 / Bruch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 30
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
*Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32*
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
*Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 39*
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
*Tüür: Crystallisatio - 32*


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots 
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 30
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 23
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 32


----------



## Guest

After trout

Tuur/Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 31
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Haydn: Symphony #42 in D - 39
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 34


----------



## Trout

Without Haydn's 42nd:

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 7
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 30
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 34


----------



## Trout

Skilmarilion said:


> I checked -- it's been 4 days, I thought it'd been longer.
> 
> I just didn't think it would do very well on the board if it had gone so long without being seconded.
> 
> If anyone wants 're-nominate' it that'd be cool, but I'm okay to withdraw it.


I say put the Glass back up; you never know what could happen, as MG said. Also, I don't know about anyone else, but quite a few of Glass's works (pre-1990s that is) tend to take some time for me to appreciate. I hated much of _Einstein_ on first listen, and it was not until my third listening all the way through that I became hooked. The last half of _Music in 12 Parts_ is still taking some time. I have only listened to _The Photographer_ once a few days ago and came away with a mixed reaction, but I intend to keep trying.


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Bruch / Britten

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 15
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 34


----------



## uaxuctum

After mmsbls:

Tüür / Dupont

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 36


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Berio / Messiaen

Nominated:
Berio: Folk Songs - 2 - Trout
Messiaen: Harawi - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 36


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

CT / Messiaen

Nominated:
Berio: Folk Songs - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 14
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 36


----------



## Mika

After MG

Tuur Prokofiev

Nominated:
Berio: Folk Songs - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 15
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 38


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MG

Berio/Prokofiev

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 4
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 2
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 28
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 38


----------



## ptr

After 20centrfuge

Messiaen / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 4
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 4
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 29
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 38


----------



## Skilmarilion

Trout said:


> I say put the Glass back up; you never know what could happen, as MG said. Also, I don't know about anyone else, but quite a few of Glass's works (pre-1990s that is) tend to take some time for me to appreciate. I hated much of _Einstein_ on first listen, and it was not until my third listening all the way through that I became hooked. The last half of _Music in 12 Parts_ is still taking some time. I have only listened to _The Photographer_ once a few days ago and came away with a mixed reaction, but I intend to keep trying.


Okay, if you guys insist.  There are actually a fair more other works of Glass that I prefer to _The Photographer_, but I find it quite enjoyable and at least as good as the other three earlier operas which are all on the board: _Einsetin_, _Akhnaten_ and _Satyagraha_.

Anything he wrote for the Philip Glass Ensemble can be a monumental challenge to listen to (except for Glassworks I guess). I was surprised that _Music With Changing Parts_ did as well as it did once nominated.


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Glass (re-nomination) / Berio

*Nominated*:

Glass: The Photographer - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 4
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 29
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Tüür: Crystallisatio - 38


----------



## uaxuctum

After Skilmarilion

Glass / Tüür

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
*Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32*
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
*Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32*
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 4
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 29
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
*Tüür: Crystallisatio - 39*


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 4
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 29
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 19
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Aecio

Handel/Ortiz

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 32
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 4
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 29
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Franck / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 6
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 6
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 34
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 4
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 29
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Bridge Messiaen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 6
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 34
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 5
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 29
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Guest

After pjang

Messiaen/Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 6
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 34
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 11
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 7
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 30
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Berio / Koechlin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 8
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 34
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 7
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 30
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 29
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Berio / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 34
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 7
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 30
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 30
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Franck / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 8
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 36
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 7
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 30
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 30
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

Where are the early music afficionados? Why are they not voting Lôbo?
Where are the Romantic Chamber music fans? The fans of English music? Why are they not voting for Coleridge Taylor. It's been spoken of in the same breath as Brahms and not just by me 

Dare I nominate a third piece?
OK 

After MS

Nono / Mathias (nom)

Nominated:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 8
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 36
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 2
Messiaen: Harawi - 7
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 32
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 30
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Mika

Skipped again . Next one, please add my votes


----------



## ptr

After MG adding Mika

Messiaen / Menotti

*Nominated*:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 36
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 9
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 32
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 31
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## 20centrfuge

After ptr

Messiaen/Berio

Nominated:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 11
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 36
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 11
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 32
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 31
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After 20centrfuge

Franck / Messiaen

Nominated:

William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 11
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 8
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 38
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 12
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 32
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 31
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Messiaen Britten

Nominated:

William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 11
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 9
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 38
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 12
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 32
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 31
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Lobo / Berio

Nominated:

William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 9
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Franck: Panis Angelicus - 38
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 32
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 31
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Franck / Penderecki

Nominated:

William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 9
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
*Franck: Panis Angelicus - 40*
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 32
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus

Nominated:

William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 9
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 32
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## PaulieGatto

Moonlight Sonata:

Nono / Coleridge-Taylor

Nominated:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 9
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 16
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 34
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto (inc Trouts missing points for Lôbo)

Nono / Lôbo

Nominated:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 9
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 16
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 36
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Berio / Britten

Nominated:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 10
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 16
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 36
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 18
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Respighi / C-T

Nominated:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 10
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 7
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 36
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## science

after Mika:

Nono / Haydn 41

Nominated:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 10
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 14
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 38
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Koechlin/Glass

Nominated:
William Mathias: Symphony #3 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 10
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 14
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 38
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Messiaen / Mathias (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 10
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 16
Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 38
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Xenakis / Nono

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 10
*Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32*
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 16
*Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima - 39*
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
*Penderecki: Emanations - 32*
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 10
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 32
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Bruch Britten

Nominated:

Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 34
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bruch / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 36
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 16
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Reimann/Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 36
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 6
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## Mika

After Nathanb

Glass Leeuw

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 36
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 15
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 24
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Scelsi/Lobo

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 22
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 36
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Bartok / CT

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 36
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 18
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Couperin / Bruch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 37
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 18
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 17
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## ptr

After MS

Messiaen / Coleridge-Taylor

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 37
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 16
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr

Bruch / Dupont

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
*Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 39*
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
*Penderecki: Emanations - 32*
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

After uax...

Xenakis/Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
 Berio: Folk Songs - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10 - 39
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Penderecki: Emanations - 32
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Berio / Penderecki

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
*Penderecki: Emanations - 33*
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
*Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26*
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 8
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 19
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Bridge Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 8
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 14
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23

Tchaikovsky / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 16
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Dupont/Lobo

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 2
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Mathias / Dupont

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 17
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 7
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## Mika

After MG

Berio Leeuw

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 20
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 26
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Scelsi / Cardew

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 4
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 28
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## ptr

After PG:

Scelsi / Mathias

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 8
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 30
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## science

after ptr:

Berio / Haydn

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 21
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 30
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

After science

Scelsi / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

Scelsi: Okanagon - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 21
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
*Reimann: Lear - 25*
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
*Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" - 32*
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)

*Nominated*:

Scelsi: Okanagon - 1 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 21
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 20
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Reimann / Messiaen

Nominated:

Scelsi: Okanagon - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 21
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 19
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

CT / Couperin

Nominated:

Scelsi: Okanagon - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 21
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 10
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 11
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Bridge Britten

Nominated:

Scelsi: Okanagon - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 21
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 12
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 5


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Berio Xenakis

Nominated:

Scelsi: Okanagon - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 12
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 16
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Prokofiev / Handel

Nominated:

Scelsi: Okanagon - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 12
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 20
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 18
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 6


----------



## Aecio

AfterMoonlightSonata

Ortiz/Glass

Nominated:

Scelsi: Okanagon - 1 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 12
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 21
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 18
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 6


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Scelsi (sec) / Messiaen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 12
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 17
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 18
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Prokofiev / Lôbo

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 12
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 12
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 18
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Britten / Bridge

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 18
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

After mlsbls

Xenakis/Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 18
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Reimann: Lear - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 8


----------



## PaulieGatto

After 20centrfuge:

Reimann / Lobo

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 14
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 19
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Reimann: Lear - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Britten / Lôbo

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 20
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Reimann: Lear - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 8


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Reimann / Lobo

Nominated:

Seconded:

*Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24*
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 21
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
*Reimann: Lear - 31*
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 8


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 21
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 20
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Walton (nom) / Respighi 

Nominated:
Walton: Symphony #1 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 8
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 21
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 8


----------



## Trout

We have enshrined that Walton, in fact (#2030).


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Xenakis Leeuw

Nominated:
Walton: Symphony #1 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 21
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 6
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 16
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Tchaikovsky / Sculthorpe

Nominated:
Walton: Symphony #1 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 20
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 21
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 18
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Dupont/Scelsi

Nominated:
Walton: Symphony #1 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 21
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 21
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 22
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 18
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Cardew / Messiaen

*Nominated*:
Walton: Symphony #1 - 2 - science

*Seconded*:
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 8
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 21
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 18
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## Skilmarilion

*** I have removed science's nomination of Walton's 1st, after Trout's post (#827) ***

after ptr

Glass / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 21
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 23
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Skilmarillion

Messiaen / Lôbo

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 22
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 25
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost

Messiaen / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 21
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 22
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 27
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Messiaen / Coleridge-Taylor

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 22
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Messiaen: Harawi - 29
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Messiaen / Lobo

Nominated:

Seconded:
*
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24*
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3*
Messiaen: Harawi - 31*
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## science

My bad! I only checked the first page!


----------



## science

After Trout: 

Babbitt / Cage (both noms) 

Nominated:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 1 - science 
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 2 - science

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 16
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Britten / Koechlin

Nominated:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 1 - science
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 2 - science

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 18
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 20
Respighi: Il tramonto - 21
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Prokofiev Respighi

Nominated:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 1 - science
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 2 - science

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 18
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 22
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 19
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Prokofiev / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 1 - science
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 2 - science

Seconded:

Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 24
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 18
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 24
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 20
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Bartok / Babbitt

Nominated:
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 18
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 20
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 24
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 20
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Prokofiev/Couperin

Nominated:
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 2 - science

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 18
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 26
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 20
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## Guest

After Aecio

Cage/Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 4
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 23
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 26
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 20
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 20
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Cardew / Ruders

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 13
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 4
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 26
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 20
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Bridge Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 4
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 26
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 20
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 10


----------



## 20centrfuge

After pjang23:

Xen/Prok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36 - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 4
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 20
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## Skilmarilion

after 20centrfuge

Reich / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:*

Reich - Triple Quartet - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 4
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 27
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After Skilmarilion

Pärt / Reich

*Nominated:*

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 4
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 22
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 17
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 27
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

CT Koechlin

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 4
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 22
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 27
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Berio / Ortiz

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 4
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 27
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Prokofiev / Cage

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 5
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 29
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Couperin / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 5
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Koechlin/Scelsi

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 5
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 9
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Berio Haydn

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 28
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 15
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 5
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 24
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

CT / Bridge

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 28
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 20
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 5
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Britten / Koechlin

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 28
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 5
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## ptr

After mmsbls:

Berio / Cage

*Nominated*:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 30
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 6
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 21
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Cage / Ruders

*Nominated*:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 30
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 8
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 22
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Berio / Respighi

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 32
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 8
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Berio / Xenakis

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 34
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 8
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 5
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Berio / Mathias

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 36
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 8
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Cage Scelsi

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Berio: Folk Songs - 36
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 13


----------



## 20centrfuge

After Mika

Xenakis/Berio

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
*Berio: Folk Songs - 37*
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
*Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30*
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 15


----------



## 20centrfuge

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2064. Berio: Folk Songs


----------



## mmsbls

After 20centrfuge

Britten / Koechlin

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 30
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 21
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Prokofiev / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 25
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 32
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 15


----------



## ptr

After MS

Cardew / Xenakis

*Nominated*:
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 27
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 32
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 16


----------



## 20centrfuge

After ptr

Prokofiev/Xenakis

Nominated:
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
*Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 27*
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
*Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution - 34*
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## 20centrfuge

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2064. Berio: Folk Songs
2065. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Finzi / Cardew

Nominated:
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 2 - Trout
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 28
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Granados/Scelsi

Nominated:
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 2 - Trout
Granados: Valses poeticos - 2 - Aecio
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 2
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 28
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 26
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

CT / Babbitt

Nominated:
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 2 - Trout
Granados: Valses poeticos - 2 - Aecio
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 3
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 28
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## ptr

After MG

Cardew / Babbitt

*Nominated*:
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 2 - Trout
Granados: Valses poeticos - 2 - Aecio
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 30
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

C-T / Haydn

Nominated:
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 2 - Trout
Granados: Valses poeticos - 2 - Aecio
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 30
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Granados [sec] / Finzi [sec]

*Nominated*:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 30
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 3
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## science

after uaxuctum:

Ferneyhough / Menotti

*Nominated*:

Ferneyhough: Terrain - 2 - science 
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 30
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 3
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## 20centrfuge

after science:

Ferneyhough (2nd)

Nominated:

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 2 - 20centrfuge
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 4
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 30
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 3
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 3
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after 20centrfuge:

Cardew / Babbitt

Nominated:

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 2 - 20centrfuge
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 32
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 3
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 3
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 3
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 22
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Paulie

Tchaikovsky / Reich

*Nominated:*

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 2 - 20centrfuge
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 24
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 32
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 3
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 3
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 4
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Skilmarilion:

Britten / Reich

Nominated:

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 2 - 20centrfuge
Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 26
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 32
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 3
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 3
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Bernstein (seconded) / Britten

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 4 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 32
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 28
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 3
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 3
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 10
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher (with poor Mika's skipped vote):

Finzi / Cardew

Nominated:

Pärt: Arbos - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 4 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 33
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 3
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 5
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 23
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Part/Lobo

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 4 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 33
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 3
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 5
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 6
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ferneyhough / Mathias

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 4 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 33
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 5
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 5
Glass: The Photographer - 10
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 9
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## Mika

After MG

Glass Leeuw

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 4 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 33
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 5
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 5
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferneyhough / Cardew

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 5
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 4 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 34
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 7
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 5
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Ferneyhough / Babbitt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 4 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 34
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 5
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 24
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After uaxuctum
Tchaikovsky / Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 4 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 34
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 5
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 26
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 17


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MoonlightSta

Xenakis/Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 5 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 34
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 5
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 26
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 19


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Finzi / Cardew

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 5 
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 35
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 26
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Cardew / Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3

Nominated:
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
*Cardew: Thalmann Variations - 37*
*Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30*
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 26
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2064. Berio: Folk Songs
2065. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2066. Cardew: Thalmann Variations

Nominated:
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 27
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 5
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 26
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Britten / Reich

Nominated:
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 26
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 19


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I am about 40 minutes early here, but I'll be more than 40 minutes late next time.

After mmsbls
Tchaikovsky / Couperin

Nominated:
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 30
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 19


----------



## Mika

After MS

C-T / Xenakis

Nominated:
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 6
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 32
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

C-T / Babbitt

Nominated:
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 7
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 5
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 34
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## science

after MagneticGhost:

Bernstein / Babbitt

Nominated:
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 34
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## ptr

After Sci

Bartók / Nancarrow (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 10
Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 34
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Coleridge-Taylor / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
*Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29*
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
*Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet - 36*
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2064. Berio: Folk Songs
2065. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2066. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2067. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 23
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Finzi / Ortiz

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 9
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 24
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Koechlin/Ortiz

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 7
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 24
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## Trout

Adding in my vote:

Nominated:


Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 9
Glass: The Photographer - 12
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 11
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Trout

Glass / Haydn

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 29
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 9
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 12
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Skilmarilion

Britten / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 31
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 9
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20






For those who haven't had a chance to listen to the Menotti work (or are interested) here is the original television broadcast of the opera. It might be a good use of an hour this Sunday.


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Lobo / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 31
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 26
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 28
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Tchaikovsky / Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 31
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 9
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 24
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Britten / Lobo

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 33
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 9
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 25
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## Trout

Skipped again...

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 33
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 9
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich - Triple Quartet - 6
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## ptr

after Trout's skipparoo

Ferneyhough / Reich

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 7
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 33
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 11
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 11
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## Mika

Trout is getting closer to my skipping record . 

After ptr

Cage Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 8
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 33
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 11
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 22
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Ferneyhough/Ruders

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 8
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 33
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poeticos - 4
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 2
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After nathanb:

Nancarrow / Granados

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 8
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 33
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Britten / Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 8
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 35
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## 20centrfuge

After PauliG:

Bernstein/Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 35
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 21


----------



## Mika

After 20cent:

Cage Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 36
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 21


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finzi / Ortiz

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 36
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 12
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 4
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 21


----------



## Aecio

After uaxuctum

Britten/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 8
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 35
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 13
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 26
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 10
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 5
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 20


----------



## Trout

Follow MG's lead below.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Looks like Aecio copied from the wrong board. Have taken the liberty of swapping his votes around as Britten only needed one point for enshrinement 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
*Britten: String Quartet #2 in C - 37*
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 12
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 7
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 21


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2064. Berio: Folk Songs
2065. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2066. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2067. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2068. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C

*After Ghost's Aecio swicharoo*

Mathias / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 12
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 27
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 30
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Lôbo / Tchaikovsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 8
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 13
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 12
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 31
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 22


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost:

Babbitt / Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 10
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 12
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 31
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Tchaikovsky / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 10
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 12
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 33
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 23


----------



## science

after Paulie Gatto: 

Spohr / Babbitt 

Nominated:

Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 2 - science 

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 12
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 7
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 33
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 23


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Spohr / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 12
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 33
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 23


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Finzi / Ortiz

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 5
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 33
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Granados/Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 10
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 33
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 23


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Handel / Couperin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 8
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 33
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 23


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Moonlight

Reich / Tchaikovsky

*Nominated:

Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 9
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 10
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 34
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 23


----------



## ptr

after Skilmarilion

Xenakis / Mathias

*Nominated:

Seconded:*
Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 10
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 34
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 25


----------



## Mika

after ptr

Xenakis / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 10
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 10
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 35
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 27


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mathias / Tchaikovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 10
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
*Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G - 36*
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 27


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 29
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 10
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 27


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout/MagneticGhost:

Lôbo / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 31
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 10
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 4
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 28


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Reich / Spohr

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 15
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 14
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 31
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 5
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 28


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Cage/Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 11
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 15
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 31
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 5
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 28


----------



## science

after nathanb:

Babbitt / Spohr 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 28
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 15
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 31
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 6
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 28


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Couperin / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 15
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 14
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 31
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 28


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Lobo / Finzi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 15
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 33
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 28


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Lôbo / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 15
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 10
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 35
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 28


----------



## Mika

After MG

Leeuw / Lôbo 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 15
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 36
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 28


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Xenakis / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 10
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 36
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 23
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## 20centrfuge

After ptr

Bernstein/Ruders

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 13
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 36
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Skilmarilion

after 20centrfuge

Myaskovsky* / Haydn

* very surprising that none of his symphonies have been nominated for this project!

*Nominated:*

Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 2 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 16
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 36
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Blancrocher

After Skilmarilion

Myaskovsky (seconded) / Bridge

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 36
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

Skilmarilion said:


> Myaskovsky* / Haydn
> 
> * very surprising that none of his symphonies have been nominated for this project!


Got the boxset for Xmas and am working my way through them. It'll be a long time before I decide what is more worthy. But there's certainly some great music there. 
I'll go and listen to Nr.27 forthwith.


----------



## uaxuctum

After Blancrocher:

Scelsi / Lôbo

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
*Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30*
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
*Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621) - 37*
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
*Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30*


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

after uaxuctum:

Couperin / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 15
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 27
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Finzi / Ortiz

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 13
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 6
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Reich / Spohr

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 4
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 7
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Couperin / Myaskovsky 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 7
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Couperin / Spohr

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 5
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Mika

After MS

Myaskovsky Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 7
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata


Myaskovsky/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 29
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky - Symphony #27 in C minor - 7
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Trout

Mika got Mika'd:

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## ptr

after Trout's reMikafication:

Ruders / Nancarrow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 26
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Nono / Couperin

*Nominated*:

Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
*Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30*
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
*Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher - 37*
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 26
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
*Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30*


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

*Nominated*:

Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 13
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 26
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Mahlerian

Babbitt/Nono

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 17
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 26
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Trout

After Mahlerian:

Finzi / Koechlin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 3
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 26
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Ruders/Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 15
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 8
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Reich / Spohr

Ruders/Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 14
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 4
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 9
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Nono / Haydn 41

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 9
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After science
Handel / Spohr

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 8
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 30


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MoonlightSonata:

Xenakis / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 9
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 32


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Xenakis / Pärt

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 12
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 34


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Xenakis / Mathias

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 12
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10
Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 36


----------



## 20centrfuge

After MagneticGhost

Bernstein/Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
*Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 30*
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 6
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10
*Xenakis: Jonchaïes - 37*


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes

*After 20cent*

Bartók / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 32
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 7
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10


----------



## Blancrocher

After ptr

Chin (Nominated) / Nono

*Nominated*:

Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 2 - Blancrocher

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 32
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10


----------



## uaxuctum

After Blancrocher:

Xenakis / Chin [sec]

*Nominated*:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 32
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 3
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Bartok / Chin

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 34
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 13
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Mathias / Bartok

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
*Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus - 35*
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10


----------



## Skilmarilion

after mmsbls

Myaskovsky / Mozart

*Nominated:*

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 1 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Stravinsky 

Nominated:
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin - 2 - Trout
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 1 - Trout
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 9
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: .....sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 "in modo di scena cantante" in A minor, op. 47 - 10


----------



## Skilmarilion

*Trout and I posted at more or less the same time and the thread started playing up for a few minutes lol. I believe the below is okay now. if any mods see the above two posts, please delete thanks. *

after Trout

Myaskovsky / Mozart

*Nominated:*

Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin - 2 - Trout
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 1 - Trout
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 1 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 25
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 11
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 10


----------



## Aecio

Koechlin/Myaskovsky

*Nominated:*

Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin - 2 - Trout
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 1 - Trout
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 1 - Skilmarilion

*Seconded:*

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

I thought something strange was going on. It was a bit like being in Groundhog Day.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Aecio
Spohr / Handel

Nominated:

Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin - 2 - Trout
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 1 - Trout
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 1 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 17
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After MoonlightSonata:

Reich / Stravinsky

Nominated:

Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin - 2 - Trout
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 1 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 17
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 4
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 12 
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Chin Cage

Nominated:

Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin - 2 - Trout
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 1 - Skilmarilion

Seconded:

Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 12 
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Mozart/Bartok

Nominated:
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:
Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 11
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 12 
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2

Note: the Bartok sonata was actually amongst my rough little list of upcoming noms


----------



## uaxuctum

After nathanb:

Ruders / Scelsi

*Nominated:*

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Bartok: Sonata for Solo Violin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 30
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 12 
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Bartok / Ruders

*Nominated:*

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded:*

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 5
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 31
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 12 
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Spohr / Ruders

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 5
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 15
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 14
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## Guest

Hmm... nearly 18 hours of Xenakis on my iPod and I have no "Shaar"...

Edit: Lol, shoulda used the search function. There it is. Orchestral Works, CD 2. I remember the other works on that disc more...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Spohr / Handel

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 5
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 14
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 16
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## Aecio

Glass/Spohr

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 5
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 16
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 19
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Reich / Wourinen

Nominated:

Wourinen: Microsymyphony - 1 - mmsbls
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 5
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 16
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 16
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 12
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Myaskovsky / Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Wourinen: Microsymyphony - 1 - mmsbls
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 5
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 17
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 16
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## Mika

After MG

Glass Bartok

Nominated:

Wourinen: Microsymyphony - 1 - mmsbls
Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 17
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Ruders / Wuorinen [sec]

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 17
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 34
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Ortiz / Ruders

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 17
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 17
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 3
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Bridge Mozart

Nominated:

Xenakis: Shaar - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 17
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 2
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 17
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 8
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 3


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Nono / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 17
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 14
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 21
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After ptr:

Reich / Myaskovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 17
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 15
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 17
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Ferneyhough / Spohr

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 19
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 15
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 23
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 18
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Mathias / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 6
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 19
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 15
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 18
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Mika

After MG

Myaskovsky Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 19
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 18
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

Afters Mika:

Ruders / Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 20
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
*Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30*
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
*Ruders: Solar Trilogy - 37*
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 18
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy


Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 20
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 23
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 18
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Reich / Casella

Nominated:

Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 20
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 18
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Ortiz

Nominated:

Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 20
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 18
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bartok / Mathias

Nominated:

Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 20
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 18
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Spohr / Ferneyhough

Nominated:

Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 18
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 7
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 20
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## ptr

After MS

Mathias / Scunthorpe

*Nominated*:
Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded*:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 7
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 18
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 20
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Glass Chin

*Nominated:*
Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 20
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Ortiz/Spohr

*Nominated:*
Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 4
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 33
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 25
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Skilmarilion

after Aecio

Mozart / Reich

*Nominated:*
Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

*Seconded:*
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 19
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 33
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 26
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion

Bridge Stravinsky

Nominated:
Casella: Triple Concerto - 1 - mmsbls

Seconded:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 33
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 26
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

After pjang23:

Casella [sec] / Ortiz

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
*Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27*
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
*Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas - 34*
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 26
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 26
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Reich / Myaskovsky

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 28
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Reich

Nominated:


Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Nominating the delightful English Dances by Malcolm Arnold. He wrote 2 sets of 4 in answer to a request to an English version of Dvorak's Slavonic Dances. Should they be gathered together for purposes of the project? I think so. Disagree if you don't and we can go with consensus.

Myaskovsky / Arnold (nom)

Nominated:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 10
Reich: Triple Quartet - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 8
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Sculthorpe/Part

Nominated:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Reich: Triple Quartet - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 7
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Chin Stravinsky

Nominated:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 4
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Reich: Triple Quartet - 29
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Reich / Menotti

*Nominated*:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded*:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Reich: Triple Quartet - 31
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones / Reich

Nominated:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 1 - MagneticGhost
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones

Seconded:
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 14
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Reich: Triple Quartet - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## 20centrfuge

After PaulieGatto

Arnold (second)/Bernstein

Nominated:
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 3
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Reich: Triple Quartet - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 21
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After 20centrfuge
Handel / Spohr

Nominated:
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 3
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Reich: Triple Quartet - 32
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Bartok / Reich

Nominated:
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 3
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Reich: Triple Quartet - 33
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Myaskovsky / Reich

Nominated:
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 3
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
*Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27*
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
*Reich: Triple Quartet - 34*
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## mmsbls

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet

Nominated:
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 3
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 2
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Cage Wuorinen

Nominated:
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 3
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 21
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Ferneyhough / Wyschnegradsky (Sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 3
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 23
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 3
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Koechlin / Arnold

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 3
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 23
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 20
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 29
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 3
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Glass/Casella

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 23
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 22
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 29
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 3
Xenakis: Shaar - 4[/QUOTE]


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Nono / Ferneyhough

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Opp. 27 and 33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115 - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 22
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Händel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 29
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 22
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 3
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Skilmarilion

after science

Glass / Spohr

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 29
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 3
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

After Skilmarilion:

Koechlin / Wyschnegradsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
*Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24*
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
*Glass: The Photographer - 24*
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
*Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne - 31*
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
*Respighi: Il tramonto - 24*
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 4
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 8
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 4
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Guest

After uaxuctum

Stravinsky/Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 15
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 24
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 4
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After nathanb:

Respighi / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 26
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 4
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Bartok / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 21
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 27
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 4
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Stravinsky Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 5
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 27
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 4
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Stravinsky Menotti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 27
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 4
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Wyschnegradsky / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 27
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 23
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After ptr
Stravinsky / Spohr

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 22
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 27
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Aecio

Dupont/Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Ferneyhough / Nono

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 26
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 3
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Stravinsky / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 26
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertante - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Mahlerian

I had to fix the spelling on the Stravinsky. Yes, this is the correct spelling.

Stravinsky/Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 26
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 6
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Mahlerian:

Martinu Mozart

Nominated:
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 26
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 7
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 5
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 28
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Respighi / Nancarrow

Nominated:
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 26
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 7
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 30
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Guest

After PG

Ferneyhough/Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 28
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 3
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 7
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 30
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Bartok / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 16
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 28
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 3
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 7
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 31
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Mika

After trout

Chin Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 28
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 3
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 7
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 31
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar -


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Mozart / Bartok

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 18
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 28
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 3
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 20
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 31
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Blancrocher

Mathias / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 18
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 28
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 3
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## ptr

After MG

Ferneyhough / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 18
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 3
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 24
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Skilmarilion

after ptr

Spohr / Myaskovsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 18
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 22
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 3
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 26
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## pjang23

After Skilmarilion:

Martinu Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 18
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 24
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 12
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 26
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Leeuw Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 18
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 26
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Stravinsky / Spohr

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 18
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 27
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 4
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 14
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 27
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Arnold / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 18
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 32
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 27
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

My vote, Take 2:

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 27
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Albert7

My vote after Trout:

Nominated:

Grime, String Quartet (2014)

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 27
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

Thanks for the vote, Albert. That quartet certainly looks quite interesting; however I cannot seem to find any way to listen to it. Do you know if there is one? Youtube and Spotify have some of her works, but the string quartet is not one of them, I don't think.


----------



## Albert7

Trout said:


> Thanks for the vote, Albert. That quartet certainly looks quite interesting; however I cannot seem to find any way to listen to it. Do you know if there is one? Youtube and Spotify have some of her works, but the string quartet is not one of them, I don't think.


Ah sorry about that  Honestly I haven't heard it myself. Here is a review of it: http://www.edinburghquartet.com/2014/05/29/helen-grimes-new-string-quartet-triumph-concision/

Alright if I substitute Grime's Three Whistler Miniatures instead? 




My deepest apologies for selecting a work which isn't on Spotify or YouTube.


----------



## Trout

No apologies necessary! You don't necessarily have to select works available on Spotify, Youtube, etc., but the more available they are, the more likely that someone else will second them.

Your substitution is perfectly fine as well, so here is the updated board:

Nominated:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 27
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Handel / Spohr

Nominated:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 30
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 28
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 6
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## ptr

After MS

Ferneyhough / Wyschnegradsky

*Nominated*:
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 32
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 11
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 13
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 28
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Scelsi / Pärt

*Nominated*:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 32
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 28
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 4


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Bartok / Xenakis

Nominated:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 32
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 5
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 9
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 28
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Martinu Mozart

Nominated:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 15
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 32
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 33
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 28
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Respighi / Bernstein

Nominated:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 32
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 28
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Ferneyhough / Spohr

Nominated:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 34
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After MS

Ferneyhough / Mathias

Nominated:

Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 36
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## ptr

After MG

Ferneyhough / Nono

*Nominated*:
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 38
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 14
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Ferneyhough / Leeuw

Nominated:
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 4
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 40
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 16
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Haydn/Casella

Nominated:
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 1 - Albert7

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 5
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Ferneyhough: Terrain - 40
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio

Ferneyhough / Grime [sec]

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 5
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
*Ferneyhough: Terrain - 42*
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
*Respighi: Il tramonto - 35*
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 23
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 5
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 7
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Bridge Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 5
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Respighi: Il tramonto - 35
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Casella / Respighi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
*Respighi: Il tramonto - 36*
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
*Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29*
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## Guest

After paulie

Britten/Britten

Nominated:
Britten: Curlew River - 1 - nathanb
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5

Haven't nom-nom'd in a while, from the looks of the board.


----------



## Blancrocher

After nathanb

Britten Curlew (seconded) / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 29
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 23
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Spohr / Stravinsky

Nominated:
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 31
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 5


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bartok / Xenakis

Nominated:
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 2 - nathanb

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 6
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 24
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 31
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Arnold / Pagodas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 24
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 20
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 31
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Handel / Spohr

Nominated:


Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 24
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 15
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 32
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## ptr

After MS

Bartók / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 15
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 32
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Spohr / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
*Glass: The Photographer - 27*
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
*Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante" - 34*
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Stravinsky / Myaskovsky

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 19
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 23
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## Trout

After mmbsls:

Finzi / Mathias

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 2
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## Albert7

After Trout:

Grime / Grime

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 22
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## Guest

Albert, I think you might be confused.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I don't think it's allowed to vote for the same work twice (if it was, I would often have done so before), and your first vote counts as two points.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Albert7 (BTW Albert you can still vote for another work)
Handel / Bartok

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 27
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## Trout

The board on Albert's post is fine as he only gave 2 points to Grime, though he has a spare +1 vote to use on any piece except Grime if he so chooses.


----------



## Blancrocher

After MoonlightSonata

Schubert (Nominated) / Bartok

Nominated:

Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 28
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Bartok Chin

Nominated:

Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 16
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Chin / Schubert

Nominated:



Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 7
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Wyschnegradsky / Mathias

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 30
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 9
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After ptr:

Bartok / Wyschnegradsky

Nominated:



Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 32
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

After PaulieGatto:

Bartók / Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
*Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117 - 34*
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
*Glass: The Photographer - 27*
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 3
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Stravinsky Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 18
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## Guest

After Trout

Stravinsky/Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 24
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanb:

Stravinsky / Myaskovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
*Glass: The Photographer - 27*
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
*Stravinsky: Duo Concertant - 34*
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## mmsbls

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 18
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Glass Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 3
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 25
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mathias / Curlew

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 24
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Handel / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 20
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 30
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 6
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## ptr

After MS

Cage / Nancarrow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 8
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 30
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 6


----------



## 20centrfuge

Has anyone out there heard Bernstein's Chichester Psalms? It is a great piece of music. Please give it a listen!


----------



## MagneticGhost

20centrfuge said:


> Has anyone out there heard Bernstein's Chichester Psalms? It is a great piece of music. Please give it a listen!


It's flying compared to my Arnold Dances


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Xenakis / Arnold

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 9
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 21
Glass: The Photographer - 30
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 8


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Finzi / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 30
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 10
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 5
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 8

I have played the second set of Arnold's _English Dances_ (wind ensemble arrangement), but I was hitherto unfamiliar with the first set. Thanks for reminding me to listen to it, MG; they are all folkishly delightful. (And the Internet assures me that is the proper adverb form of "folk," whew.)


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Mozart Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 30
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 4
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 8


----------



## Albert7

After pjang23:

Grime/Glass (using up my last two votes here)

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 17
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 8


----------



## Guest

I think you're still confused, Albert.


----------



## Trout

I think Albert is using both of his votes as +1, but I hope he knows he has a +2 and a +1 vote. His board is still fine, but he may add an extra point to Glass or Grime if he wishes to redeem his +2 vote.


----------



## Mika

After Albert7:

Scelsi Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 16
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Bernstein / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 11
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 18
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 5
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 8


----------



## Albert7

After MagneticGhost

Grime (only for +1 final point)

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 11
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 18
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 8


----------



## MagneticGhost

Albert7 said:


> After MagneticGhost
> 
> Grime (only for +1 final point)
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> 
> Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 11
> Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 18
> Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
> Britten: Curlew River - 4
> Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
> Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
> Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
> Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
> Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
> Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
> Glass: The Photographer - 31
> Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
> Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
> Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
> Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
> Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
> Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
> Mathias: Symphony #3 - 27
> Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
> Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
> Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
> Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
> Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
> Pärt: Arbos - 12
> Scelsi: Okanagon - 19
> Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
> Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
> Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
> Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
> Xenakis: Shaar - 8


Why don't you give your other 2 points to Mathias? You know you want to!


----------



## ptr

After Albert7

Mathias / Arnold

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 18
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 19
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 8


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Xenakis / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 18
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 25
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 8
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 10


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Martinu Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 18
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 4
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Glass / Wourinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 12
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 18
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 5
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 10


----------



## 20centrfuge

After PaulieGatto

Arnold/Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 23
Glass: The Photographer - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 5
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 10


----------



## Trout

After 20centrfuge:

Finzi / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 5
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Myaskovsky / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 3
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 19
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 11


----------



## Guest

After mmsbls

Chin/Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 21
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After nathanb (not as catchy as arcaneholocaust though, is it?)

Mathias / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 26
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 11


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Handel / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 10
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## ptr

After MS

Wyschnegradsky / Bridge

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 19
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Glass Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 35
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Guest

MagneticGhost said:


> After nathanb (not as catchy as arcaneholocaust though, is it?)


I assume you're being sarcastic. I mean, neither is catchy, but I felt a lot of people looked down upon that name. Rightly so, I suppose. Lots of old folks, and it was derived from my pre-classical days as a metalhead. (Copied over from my last.fm account name, basically)

Funny thing, actually. I was trying to make a new last.fm account that night very quickly, and I needed a name. I opted to just search my top tracks from a couple of words that were "so death so black so metal" to mash together. But oddly enough, the word arcane ended up coming out of a Dead Can Dance song and holocaust from a Death In June song. In metal forum land we call such bands "pretty metal for a non-metal band" etc.


----------



## MagneticGhost

^^^I was teasing rather than sarcastic. Thus winky smiley.
It took me some time to realise where u had disappeared to, before realising you had a new identity


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Martinu Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 35
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 16
Pärt: Arbos - 12
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After Mika:

Pärt / Nono

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 27
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 35
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 10
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 17
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## pjang23

Fixed:

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 35
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 17
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Myaskovsky / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 14
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 25
Glass: The Photographer - 35
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 17
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Finzi / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 15
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 20
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Glass: The Photographer - 35
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 17
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Bernstein / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 15
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 22
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Glass: The Photographer - 36
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 17
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## science

after PG:

Nono / Chin 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 15
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Glass: The Photographer - 36
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 19
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 20
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Mika

after science:

Scelsi Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 15
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Glass: The Photographer - 37
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 19
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Arnold / Glass

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 22
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
*Glass: The Photographer - 38*
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
*Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 19
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## ptr

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer

*After Ghost*

Nono / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 7
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinu: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 31
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Granados / Mathias

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 9
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 32
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 14
Scelsi: Okanagon - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Mathias / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 9
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Granados/Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 12
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 7
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## pjang23

After PG:

Martinu Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 9
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 34
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 22
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Scelsi Mathias

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 27
Granados: Valses poéticos - 9
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 35
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Finzi / Mathias

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 9
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14*
Mathias: Symphony #3 - 36*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 4
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 4
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 9
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Britten / Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 9
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 28
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Adding my skipped vote

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 29
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Myaskovsky / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 29
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 10
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Sculthorpe / Handel

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 21
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## ptr

After MS

Wyschnegradsky / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 22
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 24
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 6
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Scelsi / Wuorinen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 17
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 22
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 22
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## 20centrfuge

After uaxuctum:

Arnold/Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 23
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 22
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## science

after 20centrfuge:

Nono / Cage

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 24
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rochberg / Schuman

Nominated:
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 2 - Trout
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 31
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 24
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Myaskovsky / Rochberg

Nominated:
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 33
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 24
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Myaskovsky / Nono

Nominated:
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 35
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 15
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Part/Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 12
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Mozart Bridge

Nominated:
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 30
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Handel Myaskovsky

Nominated:
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 38
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Trout

I think Myaskovsky should be at 37.

Nominated:
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 32
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 37
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout's correction
Handel / Schuman (sec)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 19
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 37
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Myaskovsky / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 39
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 7
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 26
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Scelsi / Nancarrow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 14
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 39
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 8
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 9
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Schubert Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 6
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 39
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 8
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Britten CR / Nancarrow

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 39
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Leeuw Myaskovsky

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 23
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 17
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 14
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 40
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## Guest

After Mika

Mozart/Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 17
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 40
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 3
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After nathanB:

Myaskovsky / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
*Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34*
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
*Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor - 41*
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 4
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## mmsbls

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor


Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 17
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 4
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 12


----------



## uaxuctum

mmsbls said:


> Myaskovsky / Rochberg


Myaskovsky only really needed 1 point to reach 41, so I'll take the liberty to reorder your voting as Rochberg/Myaskovsky and add the missing point to Rochberg. 

After mmsbls:

Xenakis / Pärt

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After uaxuctum

Finzi / Arnold


Nominated:



Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 21
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Schuman / Arnold


Nominated:



Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 28
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 12
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Uaxuctum

Sculthorpe/Scelsi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 20
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 29
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 29
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 2
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixing Aecio's small error


Nominated:



Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 25
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 29
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## ptr

after Ghost's fix

Scelsi / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 22
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 26
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## science

after ptr:

Nono / Arnold

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 23
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 15
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 11
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## pjang23

After science:

Martinu Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 23
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 5
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 14
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After pjang23
Sculthorpe / Pagodas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 23
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 5
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## Trout

After MS:

Rochberg / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 24
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 24
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 34
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Handel Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 24
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 36
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 9
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 28
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Nono / Nancarrow

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 24
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279 - 36
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 18
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## Aecio

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279

After Ptr

Handel/Part

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 24
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 23
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Arnold / Bernstein

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 24
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Scelsi: Okanagon - 31
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## uaxuctum

After MagneticGhost:

Scelsi / Dupont

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 7
Scelsi: Okanagon - 33
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 7
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Rochberg / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Scelsi: Okanagon - 33
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 4
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 8
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schuman / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Scelsi: Okanagon - 33
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 8
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Scelsi Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Scelsi: Okanagon - 35
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 8
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Scelsi / Wourinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Scelsi: Okanagon - 37
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## Aecio

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon

After PaulieGatto

Scelsi / Scelsi

Nominated:

Scelsi: Ohoi - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 31
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Finzi / Benjamin (nom)

Nominated:
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 1 - MagneticGhost
Scelsi: Ohoi - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 16
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Sculthorpe / Benjamin (sec)

Nominated:
Scelsi: Ohoi - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 2
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## ptr

After MS

Scelsi (sec) / Benjamin

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 19
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 4
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Scelsi / Pärt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 6
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 33
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 20
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Britten P / Finzi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 34
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 20
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 9
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 12
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Rochberg / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 24
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 34
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 20
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After mmsbls
Cage / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 34
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 20
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## Trout

After MoonlightSonata:

Finzi / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 36
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 30
Pärt: Arbos - 20
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 14
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Wyschnegradsky / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 36
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 20
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Sculthorpe/Part

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 27
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 36
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 21
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Finzi / Arnold

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 3
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 25
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
*Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 38*
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 21
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Chin Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 4
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
*Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation - 38*
Granados: Valses poéticos - 11
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 31
Pärt: Arbos - 21
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation


After Mika:

Nono / Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 4
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 12
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 33
Pärt: Arbos - 21
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Nono / Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 4
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 35
Pärt: Arbos - 21
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 15


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Haas / Xenakis

Nominated:

Haas: Hyperion - 2 - Trout


Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 4
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 35
Pärt: Arbos - 21
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Benjamin / Nono

Nominated:

Haas: Hyperion - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 7
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
*Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 36*
Pärt: Arbos - 21
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 16


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: ...sofferte onde serene...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Haas (sec) / Pagodas

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 36
Pärt: Arbos - 21
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 6
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Scelsi/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 27
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 22
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Nono: ...sofferte onde serene... - 36
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Chin Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 16
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 16


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Bridge Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 31
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 4
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 10
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 16


----------



## ptr

After pjang23:

Nancarrow / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 31
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 26
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 16


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Cage / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 31
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 6
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17

BTW, Nono's _".....sofferte onde serene..."_ should be spelt like that (with 5 and 3 dots). It's not a misspelling, it's its official title (as in the title of the score published by Ricordi and the cover of the reference recording by Maurizio Pollini last released [to my knowledge] as part of DG's 20th Century Classics series), and I've always thought the asymmetry is part of the intended meaning (as the first, unusually longer ellipsis seems to suggest that something happened before, something that "serene waves suffered" comments about, while the trailing normal-sized ellipsis seems just a mark of "to be continued" or an awkward silence). I spelt it correctly when I nominated this work, but someone subsequently must have thought it was a misspelling, and miscorrected it by dropping the first 2 dots.


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Schuman / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 24
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 31
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17

Thanks for the comments, uaxuctum. The 5-and-3-dots title will appear in the "official" listings that you can see once I create the new thread.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bridge / Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 25
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 33
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 11
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 13
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Rochberg / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 25
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 33
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 14
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Bridge / Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 35
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 17
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 14
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Schubert / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 35
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 17
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## pjang23

After MS:

Martinu Bridge

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
*Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor - 36*
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
*Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29*
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## pjang23

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor

Nominated:

Seconded:

Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 5
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## ptr

after pjang23:

Arnold / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 30
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 7
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 16
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Wysch/Casella

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 30
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 6
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Arnold / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 32
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 13
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Rochberg / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 32
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 6
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Arnold / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 34
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 7
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 8
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Schuman / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 35
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 7
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 12
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Benjamin / Nancarrow

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 35
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 9
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## Trout

It looks like we dropped Babbitt from the board accidentally on page 66. Apologies for not noticing sooner. 


Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 35
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 9
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 7
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## Guest

After blandcrotcher

Haas/Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 35
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 13
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## Aecio

After nathanb

Granados/Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 35
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 9
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 17


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Haas / Xenakis

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 35
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 29
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 11
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 18


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Xenakis Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 35
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 11
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Haydn / Arnold

Nominated:

Seconded:
Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 36
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 30
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 11
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Arnold / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33 - 38*
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
*Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 31*
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 11
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince Of The Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 11
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 8
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Trout:

Scelsi / Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 19
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 17
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Martinu Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 15
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 18
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Schubert / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 26
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 13
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 20
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## 20centrfuge

After mmsbls

Bernstein/Nancarrow

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 8
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 8
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 20
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Guest

After 20centrfuge

BrittenLove

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 31
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 20
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 10
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Schuman / Chin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 20
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 21
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Schubert / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 28
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 32
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Chin / Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 29
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 34
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Chin / Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 28
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 12
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Cage / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 18
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Sculthorpe/Wysch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 13
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 109
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 19
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Wyschnegradsky/Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 36
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 109
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Blancrocher:

Partch / Chin

*Nominated*:

Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
*Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 30*
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
*Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30*
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
*Chin, Unsuk: Šu for Sheng and orchestra - 37*
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 109
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra

*Nominated*:

Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 21
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 18
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Mozart Martinu

Nominated:

Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 15
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 30
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Bernstein / Babbitt

Nominated:

Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 16
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 32
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Guest

After PaulieGatto

Babbitt/Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 32
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 12
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Trout

After nathanb:

Schuman / Bernstein

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 10
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 33
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Bernstein / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 35
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 10
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Bernstein Scelsi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
*Bernstein: Chichester Psalms - 37*
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra
2092. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 22
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 24
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Sculthorpe / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 8
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 22
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 23
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Casella/Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 30
Casella: Triple Concerto - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 23
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 21
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Wyschnegradsky / Cage

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 31
Casella: Triple Concerto - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 23
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 23
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Cage / Wyschnegradsky

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis - 33
Casella: Triple Concerto - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 14
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 23
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 26
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 24
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Trout

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra
2092. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
2093. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis

After uaxuctum:

Haas / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 10
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 23
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 27
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 24
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Wyschnegradsky / Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 16
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 23
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 27
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Rochberg / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 15
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 18
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 27
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Haydn Leeuw

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 28
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 18
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 27
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Rochberg / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 11
Britten: Curlew River - 9
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 28
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 20
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Britten / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 18
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 11
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 28
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 20
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## science

after MG:

Haydn / Babbitt 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 11
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 20
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Blancrocher

After science

Gubaidulina (nominated) / Rochberg 

Nominated:

Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 11
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 16
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 23
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 21
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 28
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## ptr

;844580 said:


> After Blancrocher
> 
> Gubaidulina (sec) / Haas
> 
> *Nominated*:
> 
> *Seconded*:
> 
> Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
> Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
> Britten: Curlew River - 11
> Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
> Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
> Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
> Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
> Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
> Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 4
> Haas: Hyperion - 17
> Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 30
> Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
> Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
> Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
> Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
> Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
> Pärt: Arbos - 23
> Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
> Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 21
> Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
> Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
> Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
> Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 28
> Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
> Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
> Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

Sculthorpe/Part

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 11
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 4
Haas: Hyperion - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 24
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 21
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 26
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Wyschnegradsky / Pärt

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 11
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 4
Haas: Hyperion - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 21
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 14
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Trout

After uaxuctum:

Schuman / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 11
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 22
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 20
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 21
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Martinu Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 11
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 21
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## PaulieGatto

After pjang23:

Haydn / Britten Curlew

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 32
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 21
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 9
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Rochberg / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 12
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 10
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 32
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 23
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Pagodas / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 17
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 32
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 23
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Mika

After MG

Haydn Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 21
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 23
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 30
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Mika
Sculthorpe / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 11
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 34
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 23
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Haydn/Casella

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 18
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 36
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 23
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 28
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Wyschnegradsky / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 36
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 23
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 20


----------



## uaxuctum

After ptr:

Xenakis / Partch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 36
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 24
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 22
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 4
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 23
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Martinu Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 36
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 4
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 23
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 24
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## mmsbls

After pjamg23:

Rochberg / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 12
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 36
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 4
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 25
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Briten Curlew / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 37
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 4
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 25
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 32
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After PG
Sculthorpe / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 13
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 37
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 4
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 26
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Benjamin / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 5
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 38
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 4
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 26
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## ptr

After Ghost

Partch / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 6
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 38
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 6
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 26
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Haydn / Gubaidulina

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 40
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 25
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 6
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 11
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 26
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Scelsi/Part

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 40
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 6
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 26
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 16
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 22


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schuman / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 40
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 6
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 26
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 23


----------



## science

after Trout:

Schubert PS / Haydn 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Haydn: Symphony #41 in C - 41
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 6
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 13
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 28
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 23


----------



## science

I think that enshrines Haydn but to be honest I've had a drink too many and I'll let someone of unimpaired synapses double-check that.


----------



## Selby

Celebrating the opening to this day, my wedding anniversary, with some festive Granados and a special breakfast for my beloved.

Granados (1867-1916)

Goyescas; Danzas españolas 
Alicia de Larrocha, piano


----------



## science

Selby said:


> Celebrating the opening to this day, my wedding anniversary, with some festive Granados and a special breakfast for my beloved.
> 
> Granados (1867-1916)
> 
> Goyescas; Danzas españolas
> Alicia de Larrocha, piano
> 
> View attachment 66592


I feel maybe you intended this for the current listening thread.


----------



## uaxuctum

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra
2092. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
2093. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis
2094. Haydn: Symphony #41 in C


After science:

Scelsi / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 6
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 28
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Mozart Martinu

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 6
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 28
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 34
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## PaulieGatto

After uaxuctum:

Sculthorpe / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 26
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 23
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 25
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 28
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 36
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 10
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## ptr

Next voter please compensate for Pjang23's jumped vote above! (post 1309)


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto (and corrected):

Rochberg / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 12
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 19
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 28
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 36
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## Guest

after mmsbls

Britten/Haas

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 28
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 36
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Schubert / Sculthorpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 30
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
*Sculthorpe: Mangrove - 37*
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra
2092. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
2093. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis
2094. Haydn: Symphony #41 in C
2095. Sculthorpe: Mangrove

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 19
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 30
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Babbitt / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 21
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 31
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 30
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## Mika

After MG

Wysch / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 21
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 7
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 32
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Wyschnegradsky / Gubaidulina

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 21
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 8
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 25
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 34
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## science

after PTR

Babbitt / Mozart

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 8
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 15
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 34
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## uaxuctum

After science:

Nono / Scelsi

*Nominated*:

Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 2 - uaxuctum

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 8
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 26
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 34
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## pjang23

After uaxuctum:

Gubaidulina Mozart

Nominated:

Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 25
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 10
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 34
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Wysch / Dupont

Nominated:

Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 10
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 18
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 36
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## Trout

After MG:

Schuman / Gubaidulina 

Nominated:

Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 2 - uaxuctum

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 11
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 36
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Wyschnegradsky / Nono (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 11
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 26
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 38
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## Aecio

After ptr

I have hesitated on how to nominate the Onslow Cello Sonatas. Since they have the same opus number I have nominated the 3 of them together, if we should nominate only one piece I have a soft spot for the #1. For more complication the sonatas exist also for Violin & piano, and they have the same opus number...

Onslow/Part

*Nominated*:

Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 11
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 32
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 38
Xenakis: Shaar - 24


----------



## pjang23

After Aecio:

Wyschnegradsky Schubert

Nominated:

Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 11
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
*Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 33*
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
*Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones - 40*
Xenakis: Shaar - 24

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra
2092. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
2093. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis
2094. Haydn: Symphony #41 in C
2095. Sculthorpe: Mangrove
2096. Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones

Nominated:

Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 11
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 33
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after pjang23:

Riley: Salome Dances For Peace / Schubert

Nominated:
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 2 - Aecio
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 11
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
*Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27*
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
*Pärt: Arbos - 27*
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
*Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27*
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
*Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840 - 34*
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra
2092. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
2093. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis
2094. Haydn: Symphony #41 in C
2095. Sculthorpe: Mangrove
2096. Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones
2097. Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840

*Nominated*:
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 2 - Aecio
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 2 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 6
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 11
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 27
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11


----------



## mmsbls

Just heard the Grime - very nice. 

After PaulieGatto:

Rochberg / Grime

Nominated:
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 2 - Aecio
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 11
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 29
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Rochberg / Gubaidulina

Nominated:
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 2 - Aecio
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 15
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 31
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Benjamin / Onslow

Nominated:

Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 17
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 31
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost (and re-adding Xenakis):

Rochberg / Xenakis

Nominated:

Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 17
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 7
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 33
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 25


----------



## ptr

After Trout:

Partch / Riley (sec)

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 17
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 12
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 26
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 33
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 25


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Dupont/Casella

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 17
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 13
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 28
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 27
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 9
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 33
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 25


----------



## uaxuctum

After Aecio:

Pärt / Partch

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 17
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 13
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 28
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 33
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 20
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 25


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After uaxuctum
Schuman / Rochberg

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 17
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 13
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 28
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 34
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 25


----------



## Trout

After MS:

Rochberg / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 17
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 13
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 28
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3*
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 36*
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente–Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon – Diathome – Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra
2092. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
2093. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis
2094. Haydn: Symphony #41 in C
2095. Sculthorpe: Mangrove
2096. Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones
2097. Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840
2098. Rochberg: Violin Concerto


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Trout
Dupont / Benjamin
Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 13
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 30
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Rochberg: Violin Concerto - 36
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Trout

Removing Rochberg:

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 13
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 30
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 16
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

after removal:

Dupont / Leeuw

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 13
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 32
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 7
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 17
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Casella / Grime

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 32
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 8
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 17
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 27
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Blancrocher

After mmsbls:

Walton (Nominated) / Mozart

Nominated:

Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 32
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 8
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 17
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 3
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26

*p.s.* Those who like the 5 Bagatelles may also be interested in the beautiful and seldom-recorded orchestral arrangement:


----------



## ptr

After Blancrocher:

Walton (sec) / Nono

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 32
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 8
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 17
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 27
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Mika

After ptr:

Martinu Leeuw

Nominated:



Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 32
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 8
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 20
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dupont / Haas

Nominated:



Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 15
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 34
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 8
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Casella/Grime

Nominated:



Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Dupont: La maison des dunes - 34
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 9
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 10
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Dupont / Partch

Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
*Dupont: La maison des dunes - 36*
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 9
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
*Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29*
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
*Pärt: Arbos - 29*
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

2001: Bach: Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
2002: Bartok: Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1
2003. Humperdinck: Hänsel und Gretel
2004. Poulenc: Le bal masqué
2005. Haydn: Symphony #80 in D minor
2006. Carrillo: Preludio a Colón
2007. Sullivan: The Pirates of Penzance
2008. Pärt: Miserere
2009. Schmitt: Crepuscules
2010. Ustvolskaya: Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
2011. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #2 in C minor, "Little Russian"
2012. Xenakis: Pithoprakta
2013. Stockhausen: Mittwoch aus Licht
2014. Ives: String Quartet #1
2015. Ives: String Quartet #2
2016. Hahn: Sonata in C Major for Violin and Piano
2017. Tailleferre: Concertino for Harp and Orchestra
2018. Hummel: Piano Trio #7 in B flat
2019. Lucier: I am sitting in a room
2020. Scelsi: Aiôn
2021. Schnittke: String Quartet #3
2022. Partch: And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
2023. Carter: A Symphony of Three Orchestras
2024. Rubinstein: Symphony No. 2 In C Major "Ocean"
2025. Schaeffer & Henry: Symphonie pour un homme seul
2026. Satie: Socrate
2027. Dohnányi: Symphony #2 in E
2028. Pintscher: Fünf Orchesterstücke
2029. Sullivan: The Gondoliers
2030. Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-Flat Minor
2031. Klami: Sea Pictures
2032. Turina: Piano Trio No. 2
2033. Franck: Grand Piece Symphonique in F Sharp Minor
2034. Schumann: Humoreske
2035. Lutosławski: Jeux vénitiens
2036. Saint-Saëns: Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
2037. Barber: Symphony no 1
2038. Holmboe: Four Symphonic Metamorphoses
2039. Glass: Music With Changing Parts
2040. Rheinberger: Monologues for organ
2041. Bartók: Violin Concerto #1
2042. Mozart: Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat
2043. Pachelbel: Canon and Gigue in D
2044. Maxwell Davies: Trumpet Concerto
2045. Dusapin: 7 solos pour orchestre
2046. Rautavaara: Violin Concerto
2047. Fauré: Pleurs d'or, Op. 72
2048. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #1 in F minor
2049. Xenakis: Nuits
2050. Stockhausen: Samstag Aus Licht
2051. Meyerbeer: Les Huguenots
2052. Szymanowski: Violin Concerto #1
2053. Smetana: String Quartet #2 in D minor
2054. Haydn: Symphony #42 in D
2055. Tüür: Crystallisatio
2056. Franck: Panis Angelicus
2057. Nono: Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
2058. Bruch: String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
2059. Penderecki: Emanations
2060. Scelsi: Trilogia for cello "The Three Stages of Man" (Triphon - Diathome - Igghur)
2061. Reimann: Lear
2062. Messiaen: Harawi
2063. Berio: Folk Songs
2064. Prokofiev: Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution
2065. Cardew: Thalmann Variations
2066. Coleridge-Taylor: Clarinet Quintet
2067. Britten: String Quartet #2 in C
2068. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #2 in G
2069. Lôbo: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem 1621)
2070. Couperin, Louis: Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher
2071. Xenakis: Jonchaïes
2072. Bartók: 4 Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus
2073. Ruders: Solar Trilogy
2074. Ortiz: Trattado de Glosas
2075. Reich: Triple Quartet
2076. Koechlin: L'ancienne maison de campagne
2077. Ferneyhough: Terrain
2078. Respighi: Il tramonto
2079. Spohr: Violin Concerto #8 in A minor "In modo di scena cantante"
2080. Bartók: Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
2081. Stravinsky: Duo Concertant
2082. Glass: The Photographer
2083. Mathias: Symphony #3
2084. Myaskovsky: Symphony #27 in C minor
2085. Handel: Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278/279
2086. Scelsi: Okanagon
2087. Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation
2088. Nono: .....sofferte onde serene...
2089. Bridge: String Quartet #2 in G minor
2090. Arnold: English Dances, Op. 27/33
2091. Chin, Unsuk: Šu, for sheng and orchestra
2092. Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
2093. Cage: Atlas Eclipticalis
2094. Haydn: Symphony #41 in C
2095. Sculthorpe: Mangrove
2096. Wyschnegradsky: Twenty-four Preludes in Quarter-tones
2097. Schubert: Piano Sonata #15 in C major "Reliquie" D.840
2098. Rochberg: Violin Concerto 
2099. Dupont: La maison des dunes

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 9
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 22
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schuman / Grime


Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 10
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 12
Haas: Hyperion - 21
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Haas / Gubaidulina 


Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 10
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 13
Haas: Hyperion - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 28
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 29
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Mozart Pärt


Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 10
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 13
Haas: Hyperion - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 30
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 30
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 24
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Part/Schuman


Nominated:

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 10
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 13
Haas: Hyperion - 23
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 30
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 4
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 32
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 25
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## ptr

After Aecio

Nono / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 18
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 10
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 13
Haas: Hyperion - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 30
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 32
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 25
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 4
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Benjamin / Walton

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 10
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 13
Haas: Hyperion - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 30
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 32
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 25
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Mozart / Schuman

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 10
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 13
Haas: Hyperion - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 32
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 26
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## uaxuctum

After MoonlightSonata:

Pärt / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 10
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 14
Haas: Hyperion - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 34
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 26
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Schuman / Grime

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 11
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 14
Haas: Hyperion - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 34
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Part / Gubaidulina

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 11
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 15
Haas: Hyperion - 24
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 36
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Haas / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 23
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 11
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 15
Haas: Hyperion - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 37
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout:

Grime / Babbitt

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 24
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 14
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 13
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 15
Haas: Hyperion - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 37
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 11
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After Blancrocher
Pagodas / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 24
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 14
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 16
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 13
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 15
Haas: Hyperion - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 37
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Moonlight

Great Britten

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 24
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 17
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 13
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 15
Haas: Hyperion - 26
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 37
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## ptr

After MagneticGhost

Gubaidulina / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 24
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 17
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 13
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 17
Haas: Hyperion - 27
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 32
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 37
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Mozart Haas

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 24
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 17
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 13
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 17
Haas: Hyperion - 28
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 34
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 37
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 11
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Part / Partch

Nominated:


Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 24
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 17
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 13
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 17
Haas: Hyperion - 28
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 34
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 39
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 28
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schuman / Grime

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 24
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 17
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 17
Haas: Hyperion - 28
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 34
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 39
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Haas / Gubaidulina 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 24
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 20
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 17
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 18
Haas: Hyperion - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 34
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 39
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Babbitt / Benjamin

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 17
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 18
Haas: Hyperion - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 34
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 39
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## science

after MG: 

Babbitt / Gubaidulina 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 28
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 17
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 19
Haas: Hyperion - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 34
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 39
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After MG
Mozart / Pagodas

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 18
Haas: Hyperion - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 39
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Mika

After MS

Gubaidulina Pärt

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 20
Haas: Hyperion - 30
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 40
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gubaidulina / Haas

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 31
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 29
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 40
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## pjang23

After ptr:

Szymanowski Martinu

Nominated:
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 31
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 40
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## uaxuctum

After pjang23:

Pärt / Szymanowski [sec]

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 31
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 42
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 30
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 3
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## mmsbls

After uaxuctum:

Schuman / Szymanowski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 31
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 36
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
Pärt: Arbos - 42
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 4
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Szymanowski / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:

Babbitt: Correspondences - 26
Benjamin: Written on Skin - 21
Britten: Curlew River - 16
Britten: The Prince of the Pagodas - 18
Casella: Triple Concerto - 17
Granados: Valses poéticos - 15
Grime: Three Whistler Miniatures - 14
Gubaidulina: Violin Concerto #2 "In Tempus Praesens" - 22
Haas: Hyperion - 31
Leeuw: Der nächtliche Wanderer - 18
Martinů: String Quartet #6, H. 312 - 30
Menotti: Amahl and the Night Visitors - 6
*Mozart: Piano Sonata #8 in A minor - 36*
Nancarrow: String Quartet No. 3 - 14
Nono: A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida - 6
Onslow: Sonatas for cello & piano, op.16 - 3
*Pärt: Arbos - 43*
Partch: Daphne of the Dunes - 12
Riley: Salome Dances For Peace - 3
Scelsi: Ohoi - 16
Schuman: Violin Concerto - 32
Szymanowski: String Quartet #2, op. 56 - 6
Walton: 5 Bagatelles, for guitar - 5
Wuorinen: Microsymphony - 12
Xenakis: Shaar - 26

I shall start the new thread shortly.


----------

